# لم يصعد أحد إلى السماء إلا إبن الإنسان



## غوغو (2 أغسطس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
كل ما كنا نريه نحن هو ادب الحوار وهذا هو ماوجدته لذلك ستكون اسئلتى بغاية الادب واذا اقتنعت بالاجابة ساقول بكل صراحة سؤالى الاول هو اذا استطاع احد ان يصعد الى السماء فمن هو اهو ايليا ام يسوع؟

 الملوك الثانى 2 : 11 صعد إيليا فى العاصفة إلى السماء
* يوحنا 3 : 13 لم يصعد أحد إلى السماء إلا إبن الإنسان (يسوع) 
                                          فى انتظار ردودكم شكرا (السلام عليكم ورحمة الله)


----------



## Eva Maria (2 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: استفسار في سفر التكوين*



غوغو قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> كل ما كنا نريه نحن هو ادب الحوار وهذا هو ماوجدته لذلك ستكون اسئلتى بغاية الادب واذا اقتنعت بالاجابة ساقول بكل صراحة سؤالى الاول هو اذا استطاع احد ان يصعد الى السماء فمن هو اهو ايليا ام يسوع؟
> 
> الملوك الثانى 2 : 11 صعد إيليا فى العاصفة إلى السماء
> ...






كم نوعا من السماوات ذكر في الانجيل يا غوغو ؟


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (2 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: استفسار في سفر التكوين*



غوغو قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> كل ما كنا نريه نحن هو ادب الحوار وهذا هو ماوجدته لذلك ستكون اسئلتى بغاية الادب واذا اقتنعت بالاجابة ساقول بكل صراحة سؤالى الاول هو اذا استطاع احد ان يصعد الى السماء فمن هو اهو ايليا ام يسوع؟
> 
> الملوك الثانى 2 : 11 صعد إيليا فى العاصفة إلى السماء
> ...


 


*هل تستطيع ان تاخذ وقت للبحث عن رد قبل طرح الشبهة*

*جاء في ( Joh_3:13) »ليس أحدٌ صعد إلى السماء، إلا الذي نزل من السماء، ابن الإنسان الذي هو في السماء«. ولكن صعد إلى السماء أخنوخ ( Gen_5:24) وإيليا ( 1Ki_2:11) ( 2Co_2:12) وللرد نقول: السماء التي نزل منها المسيح وإليها صعد ليست هي التي صعد إليها أخنوخ وإيليا وغيرهما، فهناك: (1) سماء الطيور: وهي الجو المحيط بنا، وتحدَّث الكتاب عن طير السماء ( Gen_1:26) ( Gen_3:7) فيها السحاب ومنها يسقط المطر ( Gen_8:2) ، وفيها تطير الطائرات. (2) وهناك سماء أعلى من سماء الطيور، هي سماء الشمس والقمر والنجوم، أي الفلَك أو الجلَد »ودعا الله الجلَد سماءً« ( Gen_1:8) وتحدَّث الكتاب عن نجوم السماء ( Mar_13:25) التي خلقها الله في اليوم الرابع، عندما قال: »لتكن أنوار في جلد السماء لتنير على الأرض، فعمل الله النورين العظيمين .. والنجوم« ( Gen_1:14-17) . وهذه هي السماء التي ستنحل وتزول في اليوم الأخير مع أرضنا ( Mat_5:18) وقال القديس يوحنا: »ثم رأيت سماء جديدة وأرضاً جديدة، لأن السماء الأولى والأرض الأولى مضتا، والبحر لا يوجد فيما بعد ( Rev_21:1) (3) السماء الثالثة هي الفردوس التي صعد إليها بولس، وقال عن نفسه »اختُطف هذا إلى السماء الثالثة. اختُطف إلى الفردوس«( 2Co_12:2-4) وهي التي قال عنها الرب للص التائب: »اليوم تكون معي في الفردوس« ( Luk_23:43) . وهي التي نقل إليها الرب أرواح أبرار العهد القديم الذين انتظروا على رجاء، وإليها تصعد أرواح الأبرار الآن إلى يوم القيامة، حيث ينتقلون إلى أورشليم السمائية (Rev 21 (4) وأعلى من كل هذه السماوات توجد سماء السموات، التي قال عنها داود في المزمور: »سبّحيه يا سماء السموات« ( Psa_148:4) وهي التي قال عنها المسيح: »ليس أحد صعد إلى السماء، إلا الذي نزل من السماء، ابن الإنسان الذي هو في السماء« ( Joh_3:13) إنها سماء عرش الله التي أمرنا المسيح ألا نحلف بها لأنها كرسي الله ( Mat_5:34) عن هذه السماء تساءل الحكيم: »من صعد إلى السماء ونزل؟ ما اسمه وما اسم ابنه إن عرفت؟« ( Pro_30:4) *

*http://www.arabchurch.com/apologetics/John/3/13*


----------



## Eva Maria (2 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: استفسار في سفر التكوين*

لقد اغفل الزميل غوغو ايضا عن الايه في العهد القديم  التي تقول :
 ولكن صعد إلى السماء أخنوخ (تكوين 5:24)
فهنا نحن نضيفها الى معلوماته 

والرد طبعا كما ذكر الزميل ana 100 100 مع ذكر اجزاء الكتاب المقدس  بالعربيه : 

السماء التي نزل منها المسيح وإليها صعد ليست هي التي صعد إليها أخنوخ وإيليا وغيرهما، فهناك:
(1)  سماء الطيور: وهي الجو المحيط بنا، وتحدَّث الكتاب عن طير السماء (تكوين 1:26 و7:3). فيها السحاب ومنها يسقط المطر (تكوين 8:2)، وفيها تطير الطائرات.

(2) وهناك سماء أعلى من سماء الطيور، هي سماء الشمس والقمر والنجوم، أي الفلَك أو الجلَد »ودعا الله الجلَد سماءً« (تكوين 1:8). وتحدَّث الكتاب عن نجوم السماء (مرقس 13:25) التي خلقها الله في اليوم الرابع، عندما قال: »لتكن أنوار في جلد السماء لتنير على الأرض، فعمل الله النورين العظيمين .. والنجوم« (تكوين 1:14-17). وهذه هي السماء التي ستنحل وتزول في اليوم الأخير مع أرضنا (متى 5:18). وقال القديس يوحنا: »ثم رأيت سماء جديدة وأرضاً جديدة، لأن السماء الأولى والأرض الأولى مضتا، والبحر لا يوجد فيما بعد« (رؤيا 21:1).

(3) السماء الثالثة هي الفردوس التي صعد إليها بولس، وقال عن نفسه »اختُطف هذا إلى السماء الثالثة. اختُطف إلى الفردوس« (2كورنثوس 12:2 و4). وهي التي قال عنها الرب للص التائب: »اليوم تكون معي في الفردوس« (لوقا 23:43). وهي التي نقل إليها الرب أرواح أبرار العهد القديم الذين انتظروا على رجاء، وإليها تصعد أرواح الأبرار الآن إلى يوم القيامة، حيث ينتقلون إلى أورشليم السمائية (رؤيا 21).

(4) وأعلى من كل هذه السماوات توجد سماء السموات، التي قال عنها داود في المزمور: »سبّحيه يا سماء السموات« (مز 148:4). وهي التي قال عنها المسيح: »ليس أحد صعد إلى السماء، إلا الذي نزل من السماء، ابن الإنسان الذي هو في السماء« (يوحنا 3:13). إنها سماء عرش الله التي أمرنا المسيح ألا نحلف بها لأنها كرسي الله (متى 5:34). عن هذه السماء تساءل الحكيم: »من صعد إلى السماء ونزل؟ ما اسمه وما اسم ابنه إن عرفت؟« (أمثال 30:4).

المصدر : شبهات وهميه حول انجيل يوحنا 
http://www.answering-islam.org/Arabic/Books/Claims/joh.html


سلام المسيح


----------



## My Rock (2 أغسطس 2008)

لن اضيع وقتي معك و اشرح لك معاني الكلمة التي في سفر الملوك الثاني التي بالعبرية و الكلمة التي في انجيل يوحنا باليونانية لانك انسان لا تبحث عن الحق بل مشكك فقط, لذلك بعد ردود الاحبة السابقة و بالاخص رد الاخت ماريا, راجع اصل الكلمات و ستجد المعنى مختلف فالاولى تعني سماء الطيور و سماء ارضنا و الاخيرة تعني الفردوس


----------



## شمس المحبه (2 أغسطس 2008)

اريد ان اعلم انا اذا اردت ان اضرب مثل بالمجهول وقلنا انها تنطبق على كل التفسيرات ...
فكيف اميز المخصص ...او كيف اميز مثلا هنا قلت السماء ... والسماء فصلتوها لانواع كثر ...وطبقات ...
وكلامكم واضح جدا .. لكن اذا اردت ان احدد شيئا معينا او اخصص شيء معين يجيب ان تكون له خصوصيته حتى يتضح المعنى ...فهنا قال ... لم يصعد الى السماء الى ابن الانسان ... والطيور ..والملائكه ...
وكل من له جناح يطلع للسماء ... اي لماذا لم يوضح الفرق ..ويخصص اذا كانت هي ميزه خاصه لابن الانسان ؟؟؟


----------



## Eva Maria (2 أغسطس 2008)

شمس المحبه : 


> اريد ان اعلم انا اذا اردت ان اضرب مثل بالمجهول وقلنا انها تنطبق على كل التفسيرات ...
> فكيف اميز المخصص ...او كيف اميز مثلا هنا قلت السماء ... والسماء فصلتوها لانواع كثر ...وطبقات ...
> وكلامكم واضح جدا .. لكن اذا اردت ان احدد شيئا معينا او اخصص شيء معين يجيب ان تكون له خصوصيته حتى يتضح المعنى ...فهنا قال ... لم يصعد الى السماء الى ابن الانسان ... والطيور ..والملائكه ...
> وكل من له جناح يطلع للسماء ... اي لماذا لم يوضح الفرق ..ويخصص اذا كانت هي ميزه خاصه لابن الانسان ؟؟؟



هل قرات رد الاخ ماي روح أعلاه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



וַיַּעַן אֵלִיָּה וַיְדַבֵּר אֲלֵיהֶם אִם־אִישׁ הָאֱלֹהִים אָנִי תֵּרֶד אֵשׁ מִן־הַשָּׁמַיִם וְתֹאכַל אֹתְךָ וְאֶת־חֲמִשֶּׁיךָ וַתֵּרֶד אֵשׁ־אֱלֹהִים מִן־הַשָּׁמַיִם וַתֹּאכַל אֹתֹו וְאֶת־חֲמִשָּׁיו׃.
(מלכים ב א)




וְאִישׁ לֹא־עָלָה הַשָּׁמַיְמָה בִּלְתִּי אִם־אֲשֶׁר יָרַד מִן־הַשָּׁמָיִם בֶּן־הָאָדָם אֲשֶׁר הוּא בַּשָּׁמָיִם (יוחנן, 3 13)

على كلن نستطيع ان نستنتج ان المقصود بالسماء في سفر الملوك الثاني تختلف عن السماء المقصود في يوحنا بنظره بسيطه عن النسخه العبريه للكتاب المقدس لكل من الايتين بدون النظر الى المعاني حتى 
لان الكمتين مختلفتين بالكتابه واللفظ 


في سفر الملوك الثاني وردك كلمه השמים (هشاميم )
وفي يوحنا وردت كلمه השמימה  ( هشميماه )
وطبعا الكلمتين تختلفان في المعنى والمضمون

فأن كلمه השמימה تعنى السماء تعظيما وهي تختلف عن השמים بهذا التعظيم .
وفي اللغه العربيه لا يوجد اسماء تعبر عن تعظيم السماء نفسها كما في العبريه لذلك كانت الترجمه العربيه بهذا الشكل .

سلام المسيح


----------



## NEW_MAN (3 أغسطس 2008)

و ليس احد صعد الى السماء الا الذي نزل من السماء ابن الانسان الذي هو في السماء (يوحنا 3 : 13) 

نفهم الكلام وترتيبه اذا سمحت وسوف يحل الاشكال :

ليس احد صعد *** الا الذي نزل ***

اذا المقصود هنا ان من نزل هو الذي صعد ، 
وايليا لم ينزل من السماء ولا اخنوخ ، 
لم ينزل من السماء الا ابن الانسان يسوع المسيح 
فين المشكلة ??

و ليس احد صعد الى السماء الا الذي نزل من السماء ابن الانسان الذي هو في السماء (يوحنا 3 : 13) 

كلام مظبوط ولا ينطبق الا على المسيح ? هل ادعى اي انسان انه نزل من السماء ? وطبعا هذا يرد على اي سماء نتكلم


----------



## اغريغوريوس (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: لم يصعد أحد إلى السماء إلا إبن الإنسان*

*ثانيا يا اخواتي الاحباء السماء عندنا تتكون من 4 سموات فالمسيح كان يقصد سماء السموات وليس السماء التي صعد اليها اليياء*


----------



## NEW_MAN (3 أغسطس 2008)

غوغو قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم





غوغو قال:


> كل ما كنا نريه نحن هو ادب الحوار وهذا هو ماوجدته لذلك ستكون اسئلتى بغاية الادب واذا اقتنعت بالاجابة ساقول بكل صراحة سؤالى الاول هو اذا استطاع احد ان يصعد الى السماء فمن هو اهو ايليا ام يسوع؟
> 
> الملوك الثانى 2 : 11 صعد إيليا فى العاصفة إلى السماء
> * يوحنا 3 : 13 لم يصعد أحد إلى السماء إلا إبن الإنسان (يسوع)
> فى انتظار ردودكم شكرا (السلام عليكم ورحمة الله)





مجرد سؤال بسيط يا اخ غوغو 

النص الكتابي يقول 

و ليس احد صعد الى السماء الا الذي نزل من السماء ابن الانسان الذي هو في السماء (يوحنا 3 : 13) 


فلماذا كتبته محرفا في سؤالك اعلاه ؟؟؟ 

لماذا حذفت (الا الذي نزل من السماء ) ؟؟؟ فكما قلت في ردي السابق ، ان النص واضح ولا يحتاج الى كثير من الوقت لنفهمه انه لا ينطبق عل ايليا ولا على اخنوخ .

اتمنى ( وهذا ظني ) ان تكون نقلت النص من موقع اسلامي ، ولم تفعل هذا من نفسك ، فقد اعتدنا من المواقع الاسلامية ان تخلق الخطأ ثم تنسبه الى الكتاب المقدس ، ودائما ما تأتي اقتباساتهم على صورة ( يا ايها الذين آمنوا لا تقربوا الصلاة ) او ( فويل للمصلين ) ثم يكيلون الاتهامات والشبهات .

اتمنى من قلبي ان لا تكون انت الفاعل ، فانا احسبك انسان محترم ومهذب من اسلوبك في طرح السؤال 

وارجو لك كل التوفيق في حياتك


----------



## غوغو (7 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: لم يصعد أحد إلى السماء إلا إبن الإنسان*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
 اشكركم جميعا على مروركم وانا اعتذر على تاخرى لظرف خاصة وانا سعيد جدا لان الحوار اتخذ هذا الشكل الجميل  المهذب  . 
 اخوتى الكرام لقد اعجبتنى كل ردودكم الرائعة واشكركم مرة اخرى على اتزام ادب الحوار  
 لكن لى بعض الاسئلة ساسردها لكم اذا سمحتم لى 

1/ هل جملة ( الذي هو في السماء ) متفق عليها بين الترجمات ؟؟ 
 وشكرا لكل الاخوة المسيحيين على ردودكم الرائعة   


                                                                                 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتــــــه


----------



## غوغو (7 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: لم يصعد أحد إلى السماء إلا إبن الإنسان*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
 اشكركم جميعا على مروركم وانا اعتذر على تاخرى لظروف خاصة وانا سعيد جدا لان الحوار اتخذ هذا الشكل الجميل  المهذب  . 
 اخوتى الكرام لقد اعجبتنى كل ردودكم الرائعة واشكركم مرة اخرى على اتزام ادب الحوار  
 لكن لى بعض الاسئلة ساسردها لكم اذا سمحتم لى 

1/ هل جملة ( الذي هو في السماء ) متفق عليها بين الترجمات ؟؟ 
 وشكرا لكل الاخوة المسيحيين على ردودكم الرائعة   


                                                                                 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتــــــه


----------



## NEW_MAN (8 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: لم يصعد أحد إلى السماء إلا إبن الإنسان*



غوغو قال:


> لكن لى بعض الاسئلة ساسردها لكم اذا سمحتم لى
> 
> 1/ هل جملة ( الذي هو في السماء ) متفق عليها بين الترجمات ؟؟
> وشكرا لكل الاخوة المسيحيين على ردودكم الرائعة
> ...




الاخ الفاضل : غوغو 

سلام ونعمة المسيح معك 


ارجو ان تجيب على السؤال المطروح قبل ان تطرح اسئلة اخرى 
اعتقد ان لنا الحق ان نعرف اجابة سؤالنا 

النص الكتابي يقول 

و ليس احد صعد الى السماء الا الذي نزل من السماء ابن الانسان الذي هو في السماء (يوحنا 3 : 13) 


فلماذا كتبته محرفا في سؤالك اعلاه ؟؟؟ 

لماذا حذفت (الا الذي نزل من السماء ) ؟؟؟ 

اجب عن سؤالنا نجيبك عن سؤالك ...


----------



## شمس المحبه (8 أغسطس 2008)

بعد التحيه ... 

انا كمسلم اعلم ان السماء طبقات ... وانها سبع  سماوات... لكنها اتت صريحه ... بالاسلام ...

لكن انا هنا كنت اعلق ... لماذا لم يصرح ... اي انها كلها اتت بلفض السماء ...
ولم تميز الى بسماء السماوات ... اي ان كانني اقول ارض الاراضين ... هنا انتقادي فقط ...

واقول .. ان السماء ... فعلا لا يصعد لها الى من نزل منها ... ولاينزل منها الى من صعد اليها ....
 اذا الجديد في ذالك ... 

آدم عليه السلام ... نزل من الجنه ... ايضا الى الارض ... وكل من مات روحه تصعد الى السماء ...
انا اؤمن بان المسيح في السماء ... لانه لم يمت عليه السماء وسينزل من السماء ... 
لكني استغرب استدلالكم المبهم ... اشكركم جميعا ... لتجاوبكم ...
 احترم عقيدتكم وارآآآئكم .... 

حتى لو اختلفت عنها ..


----------



## اغريغوريوس (8 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: لم يصعد أحد إلى السماء إلا إبن الإنسان*



> بعد التحيه ...
> 
> انا كمسلم اعلم ان السماء طبقات ... وانها سبع سماوات... لكنها اتت صريحه ... بالاسلام ...
> 
> ...


*كلام فضفاض

نيجي نبص للاية الي بتقول
ومن انا حتى ابني له بيتا الا للايقاد امامه . 
[q-bible]
صعد الي سماء السموات نحو المشارق ( مز 67 : 3 )[/q-bible]


يا ريت تكون ردود عن دراية وليس عن جهل

اغريغوريوس*


----------



## Mor Antonios (8 أغسطس 2008)

لماذا ياكوكو لم تذكر الايات التي استشهد بها بتمامها بل ذكرت اماكنها فقط ثم قلت كلاما خاص بك اوحيت به كأن هذا الكلام هو الاية المشار اليها:
 الملوك الثانى 2 : 11 صعد إيليا فى العاصفة إلى السماء
يوحنا 3 : 13 لم يصعد أحد إلى السماء إلا إبن الإنسان (يسوع) :010105~332:
 ساورد نص الاية كاملا:                                        
الملوك الثاني 2: 11 يقول الكتاب:
 وفيما هما يسيران ويتكلمان اذا مركبة من نار وخيل من نار ففصلت بينهما فصعد ايليا في العاصفة الى السماء.
وفي يوحنا 3: 13 يقول الكتاب:
وليس احد صعد الى السماء الا الذي نزل من السماء ابن الانسان الذي هو في السماء

نلاحظ ياعزيزي في الايتان المذكورتان مايلي:
- بالنسبة لسفر الملوك الثاني 2: 11
1-ان ايليا لم يصعد للسماء بسلطانه بل عن طريق مركبة نارية وصعد في العاصفة التي كانت الوسيلة لذلك وبقوة الله وارادته.
2- اذا ايليا أُصعِدا بضم حر الألف( من كلمة اصعاد) الي السماء ولم يًصعد بفتح حرف الياء.
3- ايليا لم ينزل من السماء.

- بالنسبة لآية يوحنا 3: 13
المسيح له المجد صَعد  بفتح حرف الصاد، الى السماء بسلطانه الذاتي.
2- المسيح نزل من السماء (ايليا لم ينزل).
3-المسيح هو: ابن الانسان الذي هو في السماء، وهذه الاية دليل يثبت ازلية المسيح وطبيعته الالهية.
4- المسيح صعد للسماء متحديا قوانين الطبيعة والجاذبية كما فعل عندما مشى على الماء وكما فعل عندما دخل عى التلاميذ والابواب مغلقة وكما خرج من القبر والباب الحجري مغلق وكما خرج من احشاء القديسة مريم وباب بكوريتها مختوم .
5- السيد المسيح له المجد لا يحتاج الى صعود ونزول ، فهوا الله الظاهر في الجسد وموجود في كل مكان. 

عزيزي 
ما اردت ان ابينه لك انه لا وجه للمقارنة بين صعود الرب يسوع للسماء وصعود النبي ايليا. 
فايليا سيرجع للعالم بجسده في يوم الدينونة ويموت بجسده ويقام مع الاموات للدينونة مثل باقي الناس، بينما السيد المسيح له المجد هو من سيدين العالم  لانه الله وهو  الذي  في السماء ونزل منها في ملئ الزمان وتجسد " والكلمة صار جسدا وحل بيننا)يوحنا 1: 14 ،  والمسيح  هو الله كما نقرأ من الاية لانه في السماء وعلى الارض بذات الوقت, وهو من قال  في انجيل متى 18: 20 لانه حيثما اجتمع اثنان او ثلاثة باسمي فهناك اكون في وسطهم..الخ من الايات التي تثبت ذلك. 

الخلاصة:
1- ايليا تم اصعاده للسماء بواسطة المركبة النارية والخيول والسحاب, وبسلطان وقوة وارادة من الله، وهو لم ينزل من السماء بل ولد مثل البشر وسيرجع للارض يوم الدينونة ليموت ويدان مثل البشر.
2-السيد المسيح صعد بسلطانه الذاتي للسماء وهو في اسماء وعلى الارض وفي كل مكان لانه الله الظاهر في الجسد ، وهو حي ولا قبر له ولن يموت وهو سيجازي ويدين العالم في يوم الدينونة.


----------



## اغريغوريوس (8 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: لم يصعد أحد إلى السماء إلا إبن الإنسان*

نلاحظ ياعزيزي في الايتان المذكورتان مايلي:
- بالنسبة لسفر الملوك الثاني 2: 11
1-*ان ايليا لم يصعد للسماء بسلطانه *بل عن طريق مركبة نارية وصعد في العاصفة التي كانت الوسيلة لذلك* وبقوة الله وارادته*.

فعلا توضيح رائع ربنا يباركك مور انتونيوس


----------



## أَمَة (8 أغسطس 2008)

الى الإخوة غوغو وشمس المحبة
للأسف أن مجرى الموضوع تحول الى الكلام عن السموات، وتميع الموضوع الأساسي.
لدلك سأرد على السؤال كما ورد في بداية الموضوع من غوغو. وهذا الاقتباس:​


غوغو قال:


> بكل صراحة سؤالى الاول هو اذا* استطاع احد ان يصعد* الى السماء فمن هو اهو ايليا ام يسوع؟
> 
> الملوك الثانى 2 : 11 صعد إيليا فى العاصفة إلى السماء
> * يوحنا 3 : 13 *لم يصعد أحد إلى السماء إلا إبن الإنسان* (يسوع)
> فى انتظار ردودكم شكرا (السلام عليكم ورحمة الله)


 
يؤسفني أن غوغو شوه الآية بتحريفها بشكل فظيع. ولا اريد أن أحكم على نواياه وراء التحريف - فلا بد أنه نقل النص من موقع إسلامي حيث التحريف عندهم بكتابنا المقدس شئ عادي لهم. ​ 
أنظروا الفرق بين الآية كما كتبها غوغو وبين الآية الصحيحة وفقا للكتاب المقدس:​ 
آية غوغو المحرفة:​يوحنا 3 : 13 *لم يصعد أحد إلى السماء إلا إبن الإنسان* (يسوع) ​الآية الصحيحة وفقا للكتاب المقدس *والغير محرف*:​ 
يوحنا 3:13 وَلَيْسَ أَحَدٌ صَعِدَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ إِلاَّ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ الَّذِي هُوَ فِي السَّمَاءِ. ​ 
أراد غوغو أن يظهر - زورا - من خلال الآية المحرفة تناقضا في الكتاب المقدس، لأنه مذكور في مكان آخر في الكتاب صعود النبي ايليا. ولم يفطن غوغو (لأنه لم يقرأ الكتاب المقدس) الى صعود أخنوخ المذكور في سفر التكوين. مش مهم أنا لا أستغرب ذلك لأني أعرف حق المعرفة أن المسلم لا يقرأ في كتابنا المقدس حتى ولو على سبيل الفضول للتعرف على ما نؤمن به. هذا مش موضوعنا الآن. 

سأرد بشكل مبسط وأقول جازمة: كلامك صحيح يا استاذ غوغو
*نعم لم يصعد أحد إلى السماء إلا ابن الإنسان الذي نزل من السماء*​لأن ايليا وأخنوخ لم يصعدا بل أصعدا بمشيئة الله وبقوته. أما المسيح فقد صعد بسلطانه وبمشيئته الذاتية إذ أنه والآب واحد، وذلك بعد انتصاره على الموت وقيامته باربعين يوما. وهذا ما جاء في سفر الأعمال، الأصحاح الأول:​ 
[q-bible] 
9 وَلَمَّا قَالَ هَذَا *ارْتَفَعَ* وَهُمْ يَنْظُرُونَ وَأَخَذَتْهُ سَحَابَةٌ عَنْ أَعْيُنِهِمْ. 
10 وَفِيمَا كَانُوا يَشْخَصُونَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ وَهُوَ مُنْطَلِقٌ إِذَا رَجُلاَنِ قَدْ وَقَفَا بِهِمْ بِلِبَاسٍ أَبْيَضَ
11وَقَالاَ: «أَيُّهَا الرِّجَالُ الْجَلِيلِيُّونَ مَا بَالُكُمْ وَاقِفِينَ تَنْظُرُونَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ؟ إِنَّ يَسُوعَ هَذَا الَّذِي *ارْتَفَعَ* عَنْكُمْ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ سَيَأْتِي هَكَذَا كَمَا رَأَيْتُمُوهُ *مُنْطَلِقاً* إِلَى السَّمَاءِ». [/q-bible]

الآية 9 أعلاه تقول* أرتفع،* والآية 11 تكرر على لسان الملاكان *أرتفع، *وليس رُفِع، و *منطلقا، *وليس محمولا*، *أو أخذه الله كما قالت الآية عن صعود أخنوخ في سفر التكوين الأصحاح الخامس:

[q-bible]24 وَسَارَ اخْنُوخُ مَعَ اللهِ وَلَمْ يُوجَدْ لانَّ اللهَ اخَذَهُ. [/q-bible]​ 
أو صعد في عربة من السماء كما في صعود ايليا، سفر الملوك الثاني، الأصحاح الثاني: ​ 
[q-bible]11 وَفِيمَا هُمَا يَسِيرَانِ وَيَتَكَلَّمَانِ إِذَا مَرْكَبَةٌ مِنْ نَارٍ وَخَيْلٌ مِنْ نَارٍ فَصَلَتْ بَيْنَهُمَا، فَصَعِدَ إِيلِيَّا فِي الْعَاصِفَةِ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ. [/q-bible]​ 
أما السحابة في الآية ذاتها "أخذته عن أعينهم" تعني أنها حجبت الرؤية عن أعينهم إذ كانوا مبهوتين شاخصين الى السماء، فوقف بينهم رجلان بلباس أبيض - أي ملاكان وقالا: "إِنَّ يَسُوعَ هَذَا الَّذِي *ارْتَفَعَ *عَنْكُمْ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ سَيَأْتِي هَكَذَا كَمَا رَأَيْتُمُوهُ *مُنْطَلِقاً* إِلَى السَّمَاءِ". ​ 
المسيح إذن ارتفع وأنطلق بسلطانه الذاتي. فهو الوحيد الذي صعد. 

والحديث في الآية عن "إلا الذي نزل من السماء" سيطول لو تكلمت عنه الآن. وأن شاء الله تكون تتمة.​ 
سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ونعمة​


----------



## النهيسى (8 أغسطس 2008)

_قرات الموضوع

وقرات الردود الجميله

المسيح صلب وقبر ثم قام 

 وعندما قام صعد الى السماء_


----------



## Mor Antonios (8 أغسطس 2008)

ايه ياماريا: بقى هذه الكلمة تقرأ هشماميم:hlp: ولا هشمايم اعرف انك ضليعة بالعبري لكن توخي الحذر مرة ثانية.:t9:
في سفر الملوك الثاني وردك كلمه השמים (هشاميم )​


----------



## My Rock (8 أغسطس 2008)

شمس المحبه قال:


> بعد التحيه ...
> 
> انا كمسلم اعلم ان السماء طبقات ... وانها سبع سماوات... لكنها اتت صريحه ... بالاسلام ...
> 
> ...


 

لا علاقة لنا بالاسلام
من غير مالعقول كل رد و الثاني تطابق ما نسرده بما عندك في الاسلام
وضحنا و قلنا ان لفظة السماء تختلف من نص الى اخر, فمنها سماء الطيور و منها سماء الملكوت
فما داعي سؤالك المكرر؟

اضافة الى ان القسم هذا ليس لكي تسرد لنا ايمانك الاسلامي في المسيح
هذه اخر مرة اسمح لك بهذه السفاهات

احترموا المكان الذي انتم فيه و احترموا من ضيفكم و قبلكم في المنتدى


----------



## Mor Antonios (8 أغسطس 2008)

> آدم عليه السلام ... نزل من الجنه ... ايضا الى الارض ... وكل من مات روحه تصعد الى السماء


عزيزي غوغو استغرب كيف تقول هذا وتعتبر كلامنا استدلالات !
فاذا كلامنا كان استدلالا فكلامك هذا ماذا يكون
تقول ان ادم نزل من الجنة وكان الجنة في السماء ياعزيزي الجنة كانت على الارض وهي من كلمة كانثو الارامية والكلدانية وتعني الحديقة. فلم تكن الجنة في السماء. هذا هو ايماننا وقد خربت الجنة ايام طوفان نوح ولم يبقى لها اثر
فما دخل ادم والجنة بالسيد المسيح
ثم ان السيد المسيح عندما قال لم يصعد احد الى السماء الا الذي نزل من السماء ابن الانسان الذي هو في السماء . لاحظ قوله الذي هو في السماء، هذا يعني انه كان على الارض يكلم الناس وايضا بذات الوقت هو في السماء، ولانه في السماء فهو وحده يستطيع ان يتكلم عن السماويات.
ارجوا ان تتحرر من التفكير الذي نشأت عليه وتنظر للامور بالنظره المسيحية لانك تسال في المسيحيات ولا تقارن ما تدين به بالمسيحيات فهناك هوة عظيمة بين المسيحية وتعاليمها الإلهية وبين اي دين اخر.
ثم ان ادم مات على الارض والسيد المسيح لم يمت  بل هو حي ولا قبر له وسيدين العالم
واخيرا السيد المسيح هو في السماء بجسده الممجد الذي لمسة تلميذه توما بعد القيامة وكذلك الرسل هذا الجسد الذي بقي اربعين يوما على الارض بعد القيامة ياكل ويتكلم ويعلم .
فبلاه عليك لا تتكلم بلا لاتعرف به ارجوك او على الاقل لا تعتبر كلامنا استدلالات لانها حقيقة ولا وجه للمقارنة بين السيد المسيح وادم او غيرة. ​


----------



## غوغو (8 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: لم يصعد أحد إلى السماء إلا إبن الإنسان*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
 اعذرونى جميعا اخوانى فى هذا المنتدى وانا اعلن اسفى ولكن ماحدث لم يكن تحريفا بكتابكم المقدس وانا اكرر اسفى مرة اخرى واعدكم ان تكون كل مشاركاتى باذن الله صحيحة 
 ولكن لن اكتب اى مشاركة او استفسار قبل ان ارى انكم قد قبلتوا اعتذارى ولكم منى جزيل الشكر  

                                                                                         اخوكم:smi411:


----------



## غوغو (8 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: لم يصعد أحد إلى السماء إلا إبن الإنسان*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   
* (عزيزي غوغو استغرب كيف تقول هذا وتعتبر كلامنا استدلالات )*
    يا اخى الفاضل انا لم اكتب هذا الكلام نهائيا  

وتقبلوا اعتذارى على هذا الخطا وارجوا ان تعتبرونى اخا لكم فى هذا المنتدى وانا فى انتظار ردودكم واكرر مرة اخرى انا لم اقصد اى شئ او اى تحريف ولكم منى جزيل الشكر 
                            السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## Mor Antonios (8 أغسطس 2008)

انا اسف يا غوغو لان الذي كتب ان كلامنا استدلالات هي شمس المحبة وليس انت . اكرر اعتذاري


----------



## Eva Maria (9 أغسطس 2008)

Mor Antonios قال:


> ايه ياماريا: بقى هذه الكلمة تقرأ هشماميم:hlp: ولا هشمايم اعرف انك ضليعة بالعبري لكن توخي الحذر مرة ثانية.:t9:
> في سفر الملوك الثاني وردك كلمه השמים (هشاميم )​




بريئه يا بيه :love34:


في الواقع ان الاختلاف في ترجمه اللفظ هو شائع دائما , لانه لا يوجد قواعد محكمه ( حنبليه ) لترجمه اللفظ .
فلو اردنا تحويل احرف كلمه השמים حرفيا للغه العربيه  لكانت " هشميم " لكنها لا تلفظ هكذا في العبريه .
واختلاف ترجمه اللفظ هنا ليس بيني وبينك فقط , بل في كثير من القراءات العربيه لنفس السبب .

فمثلا في قاموس bayblon ورد لفظ השמים في العربيه بكلمه : " هاشمايم " وهي تختلف عن لفظي ولفظك .
http://www.babylon.com/definition/شعار_هاشمايم/Arabic

لكن هذا لا يعني ان كلانا على خطأ او ان bayblon  على خطأ, بل هو اختلاف طفيف في القراءات ,  ولا تؤثر طريقه الكتابه العربيه في الكلمات الثلاث على لفظ الكلمه العبريه بشكل صحيح. والارجح ان جميعنا هنا على صواب. :36_1_21:


خالص محبتي واحترامي 

سلام المسيح 
:16_14_37:


----------



## أَمَة (9 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: لم يصعد أحد إلى السماء إلا إبن الإنسان*



غوغو قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> اعذرونى جميعا اخوانى فى هذا المنتدى وانا اعلن اسفى ولكن ماحدث *لم يكن تحريفا* بكتابكم المقدس وانا اكرر اسفى مرة اخرى واعدكم ان تكون كل مشاركاتى باذن الله صحيحة
> ولكن لن اكتب اى مشاركة او استفسار قبل ان ارى انكم قد قبلتوا اعتذارى ولكم منى جزيل الشكر
> 
> اخوكم:smi411:


 
أخي غوغو الرب يباركك
أنا عن نفسي أقبل إعتذارك وأتمنى أن أرى المزيد من استفساراتك 
بس عندي سؤال: إذا* لم يكن ما حدث تحريفا،*
إذا ماذا كان؟؟؟
أنا على ثقة أنك سترد على سؤالي بصدق 
واحب أن أسمعه لأنه سوف يكون لك سبب بركة​ 
بإنتظار ردك ​ 
سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ونعمة​


----------



## شمس المحبه (9 أغسطس 2008)

my rock قال:


> لا علاقة لنا بالاسلام
> من غير مالعقول كل رد و الثاني تطابق ما نسرده بما عندك في الاسلام
> وضحنا و قلنا ان لفظة السماء تختلف من نص الى اخر, فمنها سماء الطيور و منها سماء الملكوت
> فما داعي سؤالك المكرر؟
> ...






انا احترم ايمانك ... وعقيدتك  ياماي روك ...

واعتقد ان هذا القسم ... وضعتوه لحوارات الاديان ... فهل من المعقول انني اسأت لك حينما قلت انها واضحه في الاسلام وهنا لم تضح .. انا تكلمت لتوضح ... الحمد لله ان للناس عيون لترى ... مالذي اخطأت فيه ... هل معقول ان التكلم عن اي ديانه في العالم هي اساءه للمسيحيه ...
وهل يجب ان اكتب مايرضيك ياماي روك لكي تعتبرني احترمك ... ومشكور ياماي روك على الضيافه الكريمه ... التي بصراحه ان دلت دلت على حسن التعامل والالفاظ الراقيه منك ...
بصراحه انني استغرب انك انت تمثل هذا المنتدى ... وتتعامل مع الغير ... بجفاف تام 
والاغرب انك في قسم الحوارات ... ان كنت تهدد بالطرد انا لا يهمني الطرد المهم عندي ان لا افرض افكاري ... او تفرض علي افكار ... فقانون ان لم تكن معي فانت ضدي  ذهب  مع من ارادو التخلف .سلام اتمنى ان اطرد ولا يستضيفني شخص لا يسعه ان يتقبل الغير ...ان كان لا يوافقه الافكار ... شكرا لكل من تحاورت معهم  على مجهودهم الرائع من جميع الديانات ...


----------



## شمس المحبه (9 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: لم يصعد أحد إلى السماء إلا إبن الإنسان*



اغريغوريوس قال:


> *كلام فضفاض
> 
> نيجي نبص للاية الي بتقول
> ومن انا حتى ابني له بيتا الا للايقاد امامه .
> ...








احترم وجهة نظرك  ...

واعلم انني جاهل بنظرك لان كل من لايقتنع بعقيدتكم  تعتبرونه جاهل....
انا هنا سئلت سؤال محدد لماذا لم ياتي تخصيص بالوصف وتسمية السماء 
سماء السماوت ... والان تقول صعد باتجاه المشارق...بدليلك هل هناك سماء مشارق
وسماء مغارب .. اتمنى التوضيح لكي يفهم الجميع ...

وانا اقول .. في لم يصعد الى السماء الى من نزل من السماء ...

 ولم ينزل من السماء الى من صعد الى السماء ... هذه مبهمه ايضا ...

فانتم تستدلون بها وهي واضحه ... ولم تاتي بجديد ...
واضرب لك مثال 
اي انه لم يصعد على الدرج الى من نزل من الدرج ...

واقول لك اي درد تقول لي درج الدرجات ... 

وباالاخير تاتي بدليل يقول سماء المشارق....

هذا هو تفسيركم ... وانا اريد ان اعلم ... مامعنى ابن الانسان ... 
اتقصدون به المسيح عليه السلام ...

حتى ابن الانسان مسمى مبهم .. اي جميعنا ابناء انسان ... 

اذا انتم تعتبروننا جاهلون خذونا على قد عقولنا ياعباقره ... واتحفونا ...بعلمكم ...

ووضحو تفسيراتكم ... الشامله ...التي دائما لا تاتي مخصصه وتبنى على مجهول ...

نحن نطلب ايضاح لسنا في حرب او مراشقة في الكلام ... فنحن هنا لنسفيد ...
وكلام السب والشتم محرم في ديننا ... فانا لن ارد عليك ولن انعتك بشيء لانني هنا لست اظمر لاحد شرا ولم اتي هنا لهذا اتيت لاستفيد وافيد ...سلام لكل من اراد الحقيقه واحسن نيته بعرضها .


 بهذه الامور ليس لعدم فهمها  بل لانها


----------



## غوغو (9 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: لم يصعد أحد إلى السماء إلا إبن الإنسان*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  :Love_Letter_Open:
*(أخي غوغو الرب يباركك)*
 اولا: انا سعيد جدا لانك اعتبرتنى اخا لك 
:new8:
*(أنا عن نفسي أقبل إعتذارك وأتمنى أن أرى المزيد من استفساراتك )*
 ثانيا:وانا سعيد لانك قبلت اعتذارى:yahoo:  

لكن انا لم اقصد تحريف ولكن ماحدث كان خطأ غير مقصود وانا اعيدها والله غير مقصود وانا وعدت اننى سوف اتاكد قبل ان اكتب مرة اخرى :big36:

                                            سلام الله ورحمته معكم جميعا باذن الله


----------



## أَمَة (9 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: لم يصعد أحد إلى السماء إلا إبن الإنسان*



غوغو قال:


> لكن انا لم اقصد تحريف ولكن ماحدث كان خطأ *غير مقصود* وانا اعيدها والله *غير مقصود* وانا وعدت اننى *سوف اتاكد *قبل ان اكتب مرة اخرى


"*غير مقصود*" ليست ردا. ومش عم اعاتبك - أنا فاهماك يا غوغو

أرجو في المستقبل أن تتأكد من المصادر *الأصلية* وليست الناقلة
من يسعى الى حوار بناء يلزمه الصدق والمصداقية 

سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ونعمة​


----------



## اغريغوريوس (9 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: لم يصعد أحد إلى السماء إلا إبن الإنسان*

*



			احترم وجهة نظرك ...

واعلم انني جاهل بنظرك لان كل من لايقتنع بعقيدتكم تعتبرونه جاهل....
انا هنا سئلت سؤال محدد لماذا لم ياتي تخصيص بالوصف وتسمية السماء 
سماء السماوت ... والان تقول صعد باتجاه المشارق...بدليلك هل هناك سماء مشارق
وسماء مغارب .. اتمنى التوضيح لكي يفهم الجميع ...
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

متفتحي موضوع جديد يا اخت  بلاش تشتيت للموضوع 
لماذا الاتجاه نحو الشرق 



			وانا اقول .. في لم يصعد الى السماء الى من نزل من السماء ...

ولم ينزل من السماء الى من صعد الى السماء ... هذه مبهمه ايضا ...

فانتم تستدلون بها وهي واضحه ... ولم تاتي بجديد ...
واضرب لك مثال 
اي انه لم يصعد على الدرج الى من نزل من الدرج ...

واقول لك اي درد تقول لي درج الدرجات ... 

وباالاخير تاتي بدليل يقول سماء المشارق....
		
أنقر للتوسيع...




**ماريا** قال:



لقد اغفل الزميل غوغو ايضا عن الايه في العهد القديم  التي تقول :
 ولكن صعد إلى السماء أخنوخ (تكوين 5:24)
فهنا نحن نضيفها الى معلوماته 

والرد طبعا كما ذكر الزميل ana 100 100 مع ذكر اجزاء الكتاب المقدس  بالعربيه : 

السماء التي نزل منها المسيح وإليها صعد ليست هي التي صعد إليها أخنوخ وإيليا وغيرهما، فهناك:
(1)  سماء الطيور: وهي الجو المحيط بنا، وتحدَّث الكتاب عن طير السماء (تكوين 1:26 و7:3). فيها السحاب ومنها يسقط المطر (تكوين 8:2)، وفيها تطير الطائرات.

(2) وهناك سماء أعلى من سماء الطيور، هي سماء الشمس والقمر والنجوم، أي الفلَك أو الجلَد »ودعا الله الجلَد سماءً« (تكوين 1:8). وتحدَّث الكتاب عن نجوم السماء (مرقس 13:25) التي خلقها الله في اليوم الرابع، عندما قال: »لتكن أنوار في جلد السماء لتنير على الأرض، فعمل الله النورين العظيمين .. والنجوم« (تكوين 1:14-17). وهذه هي السماء التي ستنحل وتزول في اليوم الأخير مع أرضنا (متى 5:18). وقال القديس يوحنا: »ثم رأيت سماء جديدة وأرضاً جديدة، لأن السماء الأولى والأرض الأولى مضتا، والبحر لا يوجد فيما بعد« (رؤيا 21:1).

(3) السماء الثالثة هي الفردوس التي صعد إليها بولس، وقال عن نفسه »اختُطف هذا إلى السماء الثالثة. اختُطف إلى الفردوس« (2كورنثوس 12:2 و4). وهي التي قال عنها الرب للص التائب: »اليوم تكون معي في الفردوس« (لوقا 23:43). وهي التي نقل إليها الرب أرواح أبرار العهد القديم الذين انتظروا على رجاء، وإليها تصعد أرواح الأبرار الآن إلى يوم القيامة، حيث ينتقلون إلى أورشليم السمائية (رؤيا 21).

(4) وأعلى من كل هذه السماوات توجد سماء السموات، التي قال عنها داود في المزمور: »سبّحيه يا سماء السموات« (مز 148:4). وهي التي قال عنها المسيح: »ليس أحد صعد إلى السماء، إلا الذي نزل من السماء، ابن الإنسان الذي هو في السماء« (يوحنا 3:13). إنها سماء عرش الله التي أمرنا المسيح ألا نحلف بها لأنها كرسي الله (متى 5:34). عن هذه السماء تساءل الحكيم: »من صعد إلى السماء ونزل؟ ما اسمه وما اسم ابنه إن عرفت؟« (أمثال 30:4).

المصدر : شبهات وهميه حول انجيل يوحنا 
http://www.answering-islam.org/Arabic/Books/Claims/joh.html


سلام المسيح 

أنقر للتوسيع...


يبنتي اخواتي وضحولك انهم 4 سموات سماء الطيور هل الله نزل من سماء الطيور

ام يسكن الله في سماء الشمس والكواكب ام يسكن في الفردوس مكان اتنتظار 


عرفتي مدي قلت فهمك




			هذا هو تفسيركم ... وانا اريد ان اعلم ... مامعنى ابن الانسان ... 
اتقصدون به المسيح عليه السلام ...

حتى ابن الانسان مسمى مبهم .. اي جميعنا ابناء انسان ...
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


متفتحي موضوع جديد 

المسيح ابن اللـه *


----------



## Eva Maria (9 أغسطس 2008)

> احترم وجهة نظرك ...
> 
> واعلم انني جاهل بنظرك لان كل من لايقتنع بعقيدتكم تعتبرونه جاهل....
> انا هنا سئلت سؤال محدد لماذا لم ياتي تخصيص بالوصف وتسمية السماء
> ...




الزميل شمس المحبه يعتقد انه له الحق في محاسبه النص في الوصف والتفصيل 
وهذا طبيعي لان هدفه هو الطعن وليس الفهم الصحيح 

وبهذا الخصوص اقول ان ما دام المنطق وما دامت المحاججه العقليه يدعمان ما نقوله  فانك يا شمس المحبه لا تملك شيئا في هذا الحوار .

وسأثبت ما تريده بمثال منطقي بسيط  حتى يفهمه عقلك 

مثلا : كنيسه البلاطه موجوده في الجليل 
لكن هل من الصواب من ناحيه منطقيه ان تسال لماذا ذكر ان كنيسه البلاطه موجوده في الجليل بينما هي موجوده في مدينه الناصره ؟
ما هي مدينه الناصره موجوده في الجليل اصلا  , وكنيسه البلاطه موجوده في الجليل وهذا ليس خطأ .  والتفصيل والازاده هنا ليس من شأنك بأي شكل من الاشكال . بل هذا يعود للكاتب بشكل مطلق . وبما انه عندك عقل فأنه بامكانك أن تفهم ان كنيسه البلاطه موجوده في الناصره بكثير من الطرق والمصادر .

اما بالنسبه للكتاب المقدس فلست انت ولا احد من البشر من يحاول وضع الشروط  حول طريقه الوصف فيه .أتبتنا لك ان هناك 4 سماوات , وان أحدها يدعى سماء السماوات  وأنها عرش الله . وهي تختلف عن باقي السماوات بان لا احد يصعد اليها الا الذي نزل منها وهو الله . وبهذا رددنا على شبهه الزميل غوغو ( او الذين نسخ عنهم )  والذي يتخيل ان السماء هي واحده بينما هي متعدده . وهنا تم الرد على الشبهه تماما .

عندك ما ينفي هذا التفصيل فلتتفضل !!!!!!
اما لماذا ذكر ولماذا لم يذكر فهذا أفلاس وليس حوار .

سلام المسيح


----------



## اغريغوريوس (9 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: لم يصعد أحد إلى السماء إلا إبن الإنسان*



> الزميل شمس المحبه يعتقد انه له الحق في محاسبه النص في الوصف والتفصيل
> وهذا طبيعي لان هدفه هو الطعن وليس الفهم الصحيح
> 
> وبهذا الخصوص اقول ان ما دام المنطق وما دامت المحاججه العقليه يدعمان ما نقوله فانك يا شمس المحبه لا تملك شيئا في هذا الحوار .
> ...


*فعلا يا ماريا ربنا يبارك حياتك

مثل رائع *


----------



## شمس المحبه (10 أغسطس 2008)

**ماريا** قال:


> الزميل شمس المحبه يعتقد انه له الحق في محاسبه النص في الوصف والتفصيل
> وهذا طبيعي لان هدفه هو الطعن وليس الفهم الصحيح
> 
> وبهذا الخصوص اقول ان ما دام المنطق وما دامت المحاججه العقليه يدعمان ما نقوله  فانك يا شمس المحبه لا تملك شيئا في هذا الحوار .
> ...









بعد التحيه ... اولا انا لم اطعن في شيء ... بل قلت اريد  توضيح ... لانه دائما كما تعودنا في تفسيراتكم... لا يوجد تخصيص تكون الكلمه شامله ... بحجة ان ليس لها مرادف في العربيه
انتي ضربتي مثال مخصص مخصص اي ان هذه منطقه معروفه ومعروف ماتحتويه ...

لكن حينما اقول لك ارض الاراضين ... او سياره السيارات .... اين التخصيص هنا ...

اي يعني لو سئلتك ... وقلت لك اين تقع  اقرب كنيسه من هنا ؟

هل ستقولين لي ... كنيسة الكنائس ... فقط ... 

الشيء الثاني للمعلوميه فقط ... ان المسلمين يؤمنون بان السماوات درجات ...

وكل سماء تعلوها سماء اعلى منها ... ونعلم انه في اعلى السماء تقع سدرة المنتهى 
التي فيها عرش الله سبحانه وتعالى ...

كل هذا نؤمن به .. انا هنا فقط اناقش انه لما دائما تفاسيركم  كلمات شامله وعامه ..
او ظمائر عائده على مجهول ...

لذالك دائما اطلب التوضيح فقط ...

يضل نقاش ... وحوار ... لماذا ننحني به منحنا آخر ...

لان العلم لا يأخذ بالقوه ورفع ااصوات ... نحن لسنا في معركه ...نحن هنا لتبادل الحوار فقط ...
انا لم اكذب احدا ... ولن اصدق الى ماافهمه من قناعة نفسي ... وغيره سارميه خلفي ..
لان الله خلق لنا العقول لنميز بين الحق والباطل ...

سلام لكل من اراد الحقيقه واحسن النيه ...


----------



## شمس المحبه (10 أغسطس 2008)

شمس المحبه قال:


> بعد التحيه ... اولا انا لم اطعن في شيء ... بل قلت اريد  توضيح ... لانه دائما كما تعودنا في تفسيراتكم... لا يوجد تخصيص تكون الكلمه شامله ... بحجة ان ليس لها مرادف في العربيه
> انتي ضربتي مثال مخصص مخصص اي ان هذه منطقه معروفه ومعروف ماتحتويه ...
> 
> لكن حينما اقول لك ارض الاراضين ... او سياره السيارات .... اين التخصيص هنا ...
> ...





واريد ان اظيف انه ليس انا الذي له الحق في التفصيل ...

العقول هي التي لها الحق  ...لان العقل هو الذي يفكر .. وهو الذي دائما يريد التوضيح ...
فالمجهول يضل مجهول ... حتى لو سلمتم به ... ومن حقنا ان نستفسر .. عن هذا المجهول ..
ام تريدوننا ايضا ان نقبل  به مثلكم ... ونسلم ونحن لا نعلم ماهو من الاساس ...


----------



## غوغو (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: لم يصعد أحد إلى السماء إلا إبن الإنسان*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  
 اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى ال سيدنا محمد فى الاولين وصل عليه فى الاخرين وصل عليه فى الملآ الاعلى الى يوم الدين . 
 اخوانى فى المنتدى احيكم بتحية الاسلام 
              ( السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ) 
 الى الاخ *شمس المحبة *ربنا يباركك ويغفر لك ويجمعنا *نحن* و*المسلمين* مع خير المرسلين *محمد بن عبد الله *النبى الامين فى *جنات* النعيم ونتمتع بالنظر الى وجه *الرحمن الرحيم*. (اللهم امين)
*اخوانى الكرام *الافاضل انا اريد ان نحافظ على هدؤنا فى التكلم ويكون اساسه *الادب* 
*اخوانى* :  ارجو ان تسمحوا لى بسؤال  

* هل جملة ( الذي هو في السماء ) متفق عليها بين الترجمات ؟؟ * 
                          مثل الترجمات العربية والاجنبية 

                                                          ولكم منى جزيل *الشكر* و* الاحترام*
                                                                                                                           :286:


----------



## Eva Maria (11 أغسطس 2008)

اغريغوريوس : 



> فعلا يا ماريا ربنا يبارك حياتك
> 
> مثل رائع



شكرا لك عزيزي اغريغوريوس:16_14_20:


شمس المحبه 


> بعد التحيه ... اولا انا لم اطعن في شيء ... بل قلت اريد توضيح ... لانه دائما كما تعودنا في تفسيراتكم... لا يوجد تخصيص تكون الكلمه شامله ... بحجة ان ليس لها مرادف في العربيه




ليس لها مرادف في اللغه العربيه وهذا صحيح .
وقد اثبت لك ان الكلمه في النسخه العبريه تحتوي على تخصيص لكلمه السماء التي صعد اليها المسيح عن التي صعد اليها اليا الا انك تتجاهل ذلك . وما ذنبنا ان اللغه العربيه لا تحتوي هذا التخصيص ؟ نخترع كلمات من عندنا؟؟

مره اخرى ساعيد ردي في الصفحه الاولى :

في سفر الملوك الثاني وردك كلمه השמים (هاشاميم )
وفي يوحنا وردت كلمه השמימה ( هشميماه )
وطبعا الكلمتين تختلفان في المعنى والمضمون

فأن كلمه השמימה تعنى السماء تعظيما وهي تختلف عن השמים بهذا التعظيم .
وفي اللغه العربيه لا يوجد اسماء تعبر عن تعظيم السماء نفسها كما في العبريه لذلك كانت الترجمه العربيه بهذا الشكل .


اثبتنا لك لغويا ومنطقيا ان السماء تختلف فماذا تريد اكثر ؟؟؟؟؟؟ اللعب معنا ؟؟؟؟؟
انا الصراحه لا وقت لدي .



> انتي ضربتي مثال مخصص مخصص اي ان هذه منطقه معروفه ومعروف ماتحتويه ...
> لكن حينما اقول لك ارض الاراضين ... او سياره السيارات .... اين التخصيص هنا ...
> اي يعني لو سئلتك ... وقلت لك اين تقع اقرب كنيسه من هنا ؟
> هل ستقولين لي ... كنيسة الكنائس ... فقط ...
> ...



طبعا هنا يتضح جهل الزميل شمس المحبه التام في المنطق 
ما اوردته ليس مجرد مثال يا زميل  بل هو مثال بالمنطق كما ذكرت 
 المهم اننا قضينا على الشبهه لمن له ادنى حد من العقل .



> كل هذا نؤمن به .. انا هنا فقط اناقش انه لما دائما تفاسيركم كلمات شامله وعامه ..
> او ظمائر عائده على مجهول ...
> لذالك دائما اطلب التوضيح فقط ...
> يضل نقاش ... وحوار ... لماذا ننحني به منحنا آخر


...

تم ذكر التفصيل كما ورد في النسخه العبريه وهذا كافي للغايه 




> وكل سماء تعلوها سماء اعلى منها ... ونعلم انه في اعلى السماء تقع سدرة المنتهى
> التي فيها عرش الله سبحانه وتعالى ...


الم نذكر لك تدريج السماء في الكتاب المقدس ؟؟؟؟؟

وهل ذكر في قرانكم اسماء السماوات وصفاتها ؟


ان الكتاب المقدس قام بذكر صفات السماوات  وهذا واضح . ولا داعي لنسخ تلك الردود من جديد .




> العقول هي التي لها الحق ...لان العقل هو الذي يفكر .. وهو الذي دائما يريد التوضيح ...
> فالمجهول يضل مجهول ... حتى لو سلمتم به ... ومن حقنا ان نستفسر .. عن هذا المجهول ..
> ام تريدوننا ايضا ان نقبل به مثلكم ... ونسلم ونحن لا نعلم ماهو من الاساس


...

عن اي مجهول وعن اي عقل وعن اي استفسار تطالب به 
يا ريت يا مسلمين  بما ان ليكم  عقل يفكر ويريد التوضيح ومن حقكم ان تستفسروا كما يقول زميلنا 
 ان تأتونا بمعنى حمعسق والم وكهيعص التي وردت في القران !!!!!! 
حلو الشيفره والالغاز في قرانكم  قبل ان تصفوا ما ورد في الكتاب المقدس بالمجهول .

اما الكتاب المقدس فلا مجهول فيه , وقد شرحنا لغويا ومنطقيا وعقليا المقصود من الايات بشكل لا يتناقض  ولا غبار عليه .
سلام المسيح


----------



## NEW_MAN (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: لم يصعد أحد إلى السماء إلا إبن الإنسان*



غوغو قال:


> *اخوانى* : ارجو ان تسمحوا لى بسؤال
> 
> *هل جملة ( الذي هو في السماء ) متفق عليها بين الترجمات ؟؟ *
> مثل الترجمات العربية والاجنبية
> ...


 

الاخ الفاضل غوغو 

يبدو انك بالفعل ناقلا بدون فهم ولا دراسة 
فقد اتضح هذا من وضعك الآية باقتباس من موقع مشبوه 

والان تضع سؤالا يدل على انك مرة اخرى غير دارس 
مجرد ناقل لمعلومة منقوصة 

فهات ما عندك ضعه هنا ، وتعال نناقش ما تعرفه مقابل المعرفة الحقيقة 

اسمح لي ان اضع لك النص الاصلي باليونانية وتخبرنا ترجمتك الشخصية وتعليقك عليه ؟؟


*kai oudeiV anabebhken eiV ton ouranon ei mh o ek tou ouranou katabaV, o uioV tou anqrwpou.* 



تفضل يا اخي ، ضع تعليقك ، ماذا تريد ان تخلص اليه ؟؟؟

ترجم لنا الفقرة ، وقل لنا ما هو سؤالك فيها ؟؟


----------



## غوغو (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: لم يصعد أحد إلى السماء إلا إبن الإنسان*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
* يبدو انك بالفعل ناقلا بدون فهم ولا دراسة 
فقد اتضح هذا من وضعك الآية باقتباس من موقع مشبوه 

والان تضع سؤالا يدل على انك مرة اخرى غير دارس 
مجرد ناقل لمعلومة منقوصة * 
وهل انا قلت يا اخى ان بوجود هذه المعلومة المنقوصة  قد طعنت فى المسيحية واذا نقلتها من موقع اسلامى  فانتم عليكم ان توضوحوا لى لانى اريد ان اعرف الحق واذا كنت قد سمعت من طرف اخوانى المسلمين فانا اريد ان اسمع من طرفكم. 

*اسمح لي ان اضع لك النص الاصلي باليونانية وتخبرنا ترجمتك الشخصية وتعليقك عليه ؟؟


kai oudeiV anabebhken eiV ton ouranon ei mh o ek tou ouranou katabaV, o uioV tou anqrwpou. 



تفضل يا اخي ، ضع تعليقك ، ماذا تريد ان تخلص اليه ؟؟؟

ترجم لنا الفقرة ، وقل لنا ما هو سؤالك فيها ؟*
 انا الست على علم باللغة اليونانية فالاجنبية كان قصدى بها الانجليزية وانا اسف لعدم التوضيح.


----------



## NEW_MAN (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: لم يصعد أحد إلى السماء إلا إبن الإنسان*




غوغو قال:


> انا الست على علم باللغة اليونانية فالاجنبية كان قصدى بها الانجليزية وانا اسف لعدم التوضيح.


 

اخي الفاضل : غوغو
انت تريد ان تناقشنا في ترجمة الاية الكريمة من اليونانية الى الانجليزية او العربية ، ويبدو لنا انك تريد ايهامنا بانك متمكن من هذه اللغات ، فتفضل ضع الترجمة التي ترغبها ، ثم قم بترجمة الاصل اليوناني ، وقل لنا لماذا لم تعجبك الترجمة ، او ماهي ملحوظتك عليها .



*kai oudeiV anabebhken eiV ton ouranon ei mh o ek tou ouranou katabaV, o uioV tou anqrwpou.* 






اما اذا كنت ناقلا بغير فهم ولا دراسة - وهو الامر الحاصل في حالتك مع الاسف الشديد- فكيف تأتي وتصحح لنا عقيدتنا والكتاب المقدس وترجماته ، وانت لم تنقل لنا الآية الكريمة بنصها الصحيح من الكتاب المقدس ، يا اخي انت لم تكلف نفسك ان تفتح الترجمة العربية لتنقل منها ، فنقلت الاقتباس من موقع مشبوه اوقعك في الخطأ ، فكيف نطمئن لعلمك وثقافتك وتدقيقك لتصحح لنا الترجمة ، او حتى تنتقدها وتشكك فيها ??

وربنا معاك


----------



## NEW_MAN (12 أغسطس 2008)

شمس المحبه قال:


> واحمد ربي على هذا الجهل ... وافتخر بأن اكون جاهلا عن ان اسلم بشيء لا اعلمه ...





شمس المحبه قال:


> او اسللم به واقنع نفسي اني اعلمه ويقرارت نفسي اكون لااعلمه ...
> 
> 
> في القرآن الكريم لم يغادر صغيره ولا كبيره ....
> ...


 

الاخ الفاضل شمس المحبة 

اراك تتكلم بثقة عن ان القرآن لم يغادر صغيرة ولا كبيرة 
وخاصة في موضوع وصف السموات 

تعتقد ان ايمانك على ما جاء في القرآن من وصف خلق السموات والارض وتمييز النجوم وكيفية تكوينها 
هو ايمان مبني على فهم قرآني ، وان القرآن كان واضحا غير مبهما في هذا الامر؟؟؟
وكأني بك تقول ان القرآن كان في هذه المواضيع (مبينا) لا يحتاج الى تفسير المفسرين لفك غموضه !!!!!

اذا ....


هل من الممكن ان تشترك معي في حوار ثنائي بيني وبينك فقط في ساحة الحوارات الثنائية 
ونتكلم عن التناقضات والمبهم في خلق السموات والارض في القرآن ؟؟؟

انتظر ردك ، وبعدها يسعدني ان اشترك معك بشخصيتك الهادئة المميزة في هذه الحوار 
وبعدها تستطيع ان تثبت لك اذا كنت فعلا تؤمن بما جاء في القرآن عن فهم ، او انك مجرد تلقي بعض البيانات لغرض الاستهلاك المحلي ؟؟؟


مع خالص تحياتي وعظيم تقديري لشخصك العزيز .


----------



## شمس المحبه (12 أغسطس 2008)

NEW_MAN قال:


> الاخ الفاضل شمس المحبة
> 
> اراك تتكلم بثقة عن ان القرآن لم يغادر صغيرة ولا كبيرة
> وخاصة في موضوع وصف السموات
> ...











اشكرك استاذ new_man



انا أقبل بهذا الشي ... لكن ... بشرط ... قبل ان ادخل بأي حوار ...

يجب الحياديه هنا ... اي انكم تدعونني ... احضر...الروابط التي تؤكد كلامي ...باالصور

اي ان يترك لي كامل الصلاحيه ... باثبات ادلتي .... اي انه هنا تحجب وتحذف اغلب الردود الروابط بحجة انها مواقع اسلاميه ..

وانا لا اعلم لماذا ... لان الذي يكون واثقا ... من عقيدته ... يؤمن بأن غيرها ... هو خطاء 
وان عقيدته هو الحق ... فالحق لن يحجب بحجب دليل ... او رابط .. الحق يظل حقا ... رغم انف من ابى ذلك ومهما حاول المخطأون ...فهو يضل حق ... ولن يزول بمعلومه ... او بدليل ...

بل يكون واثقا بذالك وتكون الادله على دحض الحق دائما دليل على انه حق ...

لان مابني على باطل فهو باطل ... اذن دع المتلقي ... يرى ماعندك وماعند خصمك ...

والحق سيكون مع صاحب الحق ...

اما ان تحجب اجاباتي وادللتي  وتعطى كامل الصلاحيه ... فهذا لن يكون حوارا ...

بل يكون مضيعة للوقت ... لان اي حوار يبنى على حجه ... ودائما الحجه توجب دليلا
وحينما يحجب الدليل اذا بناءا على ماذا ستكون الحجه ...

انا اوافق ... على حوارك ... لانني اعلم عقليتك الواعيه ...بالحوار ...

واذا لم يقبلو هنا في المنتدى ... بشرطي ... انا على استعداد ... بان تختار اي منتدى او اي ساحه  للحوار 

يكون فيه  الرأي حرا والحوار مفتوح ... ولايحجب ... لاغراض اخرى ...بحجة شروط معينه ...


ومسالة استهلاكيه هذه لم افهمها ....بصراحه .. الى ان كنت تعتقد انني اتيت بردي 

على شيء مستهلك ... فالاسلام ليس فيه شيء مستهلك ... فهو دين اي زمان ومكان

ومسالة استدلالي بالقرآن  الكريم  بردي على ماريا ... كنت اوضح لها نقطه معينه 

وهو ان القرآن واضح التفسير ... والقرآن له تفسير ... لكل لغات العالم ... بكل معانيها ...

وتفاسيره تكون واضحه وصريحه . ولا يحتاج لتفسيره  تفسير ..

تحياتي ... مره اخرى ... لك ... ولكل من اراد الحوار الحر...والواضح ...


----------



## NEW_MAN (12 أغسطس 2008)

شمس المحبه قال:


> انا أقبل بهذا الشي ... لكن ... بشرط ... قبل ان ادخل بأي حوار ...
> 
> يجب الحياديه هنا ... اي انكم تدعونني ... احضر...الروابط التي تؤكد كلامي ...باالصور
> 
> ...


 

الاخ الفاضل شمس المحبة 

اشكرك لقبولك المناظرة 

ولكن بالنسبة لموضوع الاستشهاد بالمواقع الاسلامية ، فانا هنا مثلي مثلك ( عضو بالمنتدى) لم اضع القوانين ولكني اخضع لها ...

ولكن اذا كان ما تقوله صحيحا ( ان الحق لن يحجب ) فلماذا يجب ان تستشهد بمواقع اسلامية ونحن نتكلم عن خلق السموات والارض ؟؟؟

لماذا لا تستشهد بمواقع محايدة ، او علمية اجنبية ، خاصة وهي التي فتحت باب الاكتشافات والدراسات الفلكية ؟؟؟

يعني الموضوع كله تحصيل حاصل ، لان المواقع الاسلامية لم تخترع علوم الفضاء بل هي تنقل عن مصادر علمية ( هذا اذا كان نقلها امينا ) .

فماذا تقول يا اخي 

هل تشترك في المناظرة ، ام ان حجتك هي حجب المواقع الاسلامية على المنتدى هنا ؟؟؟


----------



## شمس المحبه (24 أغسطس 2008)

NEW_MAN قال:


> الاخ الفاضل شمس المحبة
> 
> اشكرك لقبولك المناظرة
> 
> ...






آسف لى التاخير بالرد استاذ new_man وهذا كان لضروفي حيث انني كنت
 مسافرا ومنشغلا
لفتره ...

بعد التحيه ...


انا لست احتج ... بهذه النقطه ... انت لم تهتم للقوانين في هذا المنتدى لانها لن تعارضك ..
ولم يسبق ان حجبت لك ردا او دليلا باي حجه بحجة انكم من نفس الديانه ...
وانا حينما اقول لك ... دليل من مواقع اسلاميه .. اعلم انك لن تعترف بدليلي لكن ..
انت لم تفهم مقصدي بهذا الكلام ... انا كنت اقصد ... انها ستختصر عليك المسافه 
كثيرا بالبحث حيث انها سينقل منها الروابط .. فقط ... للمواقع المحايده 
وانا لست اجهل انك لن تعترف بدليل اسلامي بل ستعترف بدليل علمي محايد ...
مثلي تماما ... حينما تريد ان ان تستشهد انت ..
لكن هنا لو وضعته ... سيقال انها اثباتات لاغراض نشر الدين الاسلامي كالعاده وهي دليل علمي ..
وان كنت لا تعرف هذا الشيء انظر الى اي محاوره هنا وستعلم مااقصد ...
حيث ان هذه المناظرات دائما ماتكون مكرره ... بنفس الاسلوب المعتاد هنا .. ان اي محاور غير مسيحي ن يترك له بيان الحجه ... حتى وان كانت من طرف محايد باي حجه من ماذكرت سابقا ..
وانا على استعداد بمحاورتك ...لان عقليتك متفهمه جدا .. لكن غيرك ... لن يستوعب هذا الشيء 
لذالك طلبت منك اي موقع اخر حتى يكون الحوار حرا ... وواضحا ومتكافيء الاطراف ..اي انك تنشر ادلتك مثل ماتنشر ادلتي فقط ... هذا مااردته ...فقط ..


----------



## NEW_MAN (24 أغسطس 2008)

الاخ الفاضل : شمس المحبة 

اهلا وسهلا ، وحمد لله عى سلامة العودة .




شمس المحبه قال:


> انها ستختصر عليك المسافه





شمس المحبه قال:


> كثيرا بالبحث حيث انها سينقل منها الروابط .. فقط ... للمواقع المحايده
> وانا لست اجهل انك لن تعترف بدليل اسلامي بل ستعترف بدليل علمي محايد ...
> مثلي تماما ...




أخي الفاضل ، اعذرني، فانا لازلت غير فاهم ماهو لزوم ان يكون الاستشهاد بموقع اسلامي ؟؟

انت تريد ان تثبت ان كلام القرآن عن خلق السموات والارض مطابق للعلم
يمكنك ان تستشهد بمواقع علمية كما تشاء 
او تزور انت المواقع الاسلامية وترى بماذا تستشهد من المواقع العلمية 
وتضعها لنا في موضوعك .

هذا اذا كان استشهادك بالمواقع الاسلامية فقط لروابطها العلمية بمواقع اخرى 

بالاضافة ان الحوار سوف نفتحه في ساحة الحوار الاسلامي الثنائي بيننا 
واعتقد ان القوانين هناك لصالح الاستشهادات الاسلامية .

عموما، الامر متروك لك ، انا لا اريد ان اضغط عليك اكثر من ذلك .

ولك مني تحية واحترام ، ومرحبا بعودتك التي افتقدنا فيه تواجدك المحترم معنا .

ربنا معاك


----------



## شمس المحبه (25 أغسطس 2008)

بعد التحيه ... new_man

اولا اناقلت موقع محايد لم اقل موقع اسلامي ... وانت حر باحضار .. استشهاداتك من اي موقع ...سواء كان مسيحي او غيره ..
لكن يكون الاستشهاد من مصادر موثوقه محايده ...

وبالنسبه للمواقع الاسلاميه ... انا رأيت لك مشاركات في بعض المواقع وانت تعلم ان المواقع الاسلاميه محايده.. ولا تحجب شيئا الى اذا تعرض للانتقاص في حق الله سبحانه وتعالى او الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم... او الصحابه رضي الله عنهم ... واعتقد ان الانتقاص والسب ليس حجه  اضافة الى انه يجب احترام اي عقيده حتى لو كنت لاتعتنقها وبالعكس انت لا تضغط علي بل اريدك ان تعلم ان الاطفال المسلمين
لديهم من المعلومات التي تؤهلهم لمحاورة دكاتره من اي ديانه ...ليس لتحصيلهم العلمي او انهم عباقره
بل فقط لانهم يقرأون القرآن الثري والملم لجميع العلوم الدينيه والدنيويه ...
انا على استعداد لمحاورتك ... وتعلم مالذي استغرب منه عندما اجد من لهم نفس فكرك وعقليتك الفذه ولايرون الحقيقه الواضحه..


----------



## NEW_MAN (26 أغسطس 2008)

الاخ الفاضل : سمش المحبة 

حيتما طلبت ان اتحاور معك في حوار ثنائي منفرد كان بسبب قولك 



> في القرآن الكريم لم يغادر صغيره ولا كبيره ....
> 
> ولو سمح لي سأعطيك ... اوصاف السماوات ... وتحديدها ...




واردت ان ابين لك ما اعرفه عن القرآن في انه لم يعط وصفا صحيحا ومحددا لخلق السموات والارض ، والموضوع اذا جمعته من شتات القرآن في مختلف السور ، سوف تجد تناقضات لم يستطع ان يحلها عتاة المسلمون .

لم اكن اطلب الحوار مع علماء مسلمين او خبراء في الجيولوجيا او التاريخ ، كان الموضوع ببساطة شديدة ، انك تقول شيئا غير صحيحا عن القرآن ، وتحاول ايهامنا ان القرآن كان بسيطا وصريحا في وصف خلق السموات والارض . والحقيقة ان محاورة بسيطة سوف تكشف لك ان هذا التصريح كان لمجرد الاستهلاك المحلي ليس الا .

واخيرا كما قلت لك الامر متروك لك بدون ضغط كثير من جانبنا 

تحياتي واحترامي


----------



## My Rock (26 أغسطس 2008)

و بعدين؟
الموضوع هذا موضوع للرد على الشبهات ام تحديد السماح بالاستشهاد من مواقع اسلامية ام لا؟

خلونا بالموضوع رجاءاً


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (26 أغسطس 2008)

غوغو قال:


> *هل جملة ( الذي هو في السماء ) متفق عليها بين الترجمات ؟؟ *
> مثل الترجمات العربية والاجنبية
> 
> ولكم منى جزيل *الشكر* و* الاحترام*
> :286:


 



και ουδεις αναβεβηκεν εις τον ουρανον ει μη ο εκ του ουρανου καταβας ο υιος του ανθρωπου *ο ων εν τω ουρανω*
 
ادلة صحة الذي هو في السماء المضلل في الاحمر


*المخطوطات اليونانية*

موجود بالمخطوطة الاسكندرية والتي تعود للقرن الرابع

اليك صورة رقمية للاية يوحنا 3: 13 من المخطوطة اليونانية الاسكندرية









الاية موجودة كاملة في المخطوطات اليونانية التالية

Ac E G H K N Δ Θ Π Ψ 050 f1 f13 28 157 180 205 565 579 597 700 892 1006 1009 1071 1079 1195 1216 1230 1242 1243 1253 1292 1342 1344 1365 1424 1505 1546 1646 2148 2174 050 



*الترجمات القديمة*


والمخطوطة وثيتا وإبساي و والماجوريتي واللاتينية والفلسطينية والقبطية البحيرية. السيريانية السينائية
السيريانية الثلاثة السيريانية السينائية والسيريانية الكوريتونية و السيريانية البسيطة ..البشيطا (البسيطة)


اقتباسات الاباء


القديس هيبوليتوس (170 - 236 ) ميلادية

but He Himself attests it who came down from heaven; for He speaketh thus: "No man hath ascended up to heaven, but He that came down from heaven, even the Son of man which is in heaven."


ايضا القديس هيبوليتوس 

It is evident, therefore, that He offered Himself to the Father. And before this there was no flesh in heaven. Who, then, was in heaven




الاب نوفاتيان (210-280) ميلادية:
Because, even to the highest, "not any one hath ascended into heaven save He who came down from heaven, the Son of man who is in heaven."



الاب تاتيان (185) ميلادية: 

what is in heaven, will ye believe? And no man hath ascended up into heaven, except him that descended from heaven, the Son of man, which is in heaven.


ثيؤودوريت فى حواره الثالث:


How, then, does the Lord say "If ye shall see the Son of man ascend up where He was before," I and again "No man hath ascended up to heaven but He that came down from heaven, even the Son of man which is in heaven?"


القديس أغسطينوس يقتبس النص ثلاث مرات فى بحثه عن "المميزات و غفران الخطايا و معمودية الأطفال" الذى وجهه الى ماركلينوس , الكتاب الأول


We speak that we do know, and testify that we have seen; and ye receive not our witness. If I have told you earthly things, and ye believe not, how shall ye believe if I tell you of heavenly things? And no man hath ascended up to heaven, but He that came down from heaven, even the Son of man which is in heaven.

و أيضاً:


How these things can be? "No man," says He, "hath ascended up to heaven, but He that came down from heaven, even the Son of man which is in heaven."

و أيضاً:


To ascend, therefore, they would be wholly unable, since "no man hath ascended up to heaven, but He that came down from heaven, even the Son of man which is in heaven."


و فى عظاته على فصول مُنتخبة من العهد الجديد 41 : 7 يقول:-


Dost thou wish to ascend? Hold fast to Him that ascendeth. For by thine own self thou canst not rise. "For no man hath ascended up to heaven, but He that came down from heaven, even the Son of Man which is in heaven."


و القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم فى تأملاته على إنجيل يوحنا 27 : 1 تعرض لشرح النص تفصيلاً يو 3 : 12 - 13 , و يقتبس النص مرتين , المرة الأولى كمقدمة للشرح و الثانية فى معرض حديثه قائلاً:


And this He declared by what follows, when He said, "And no man hath ascended up to heaven, but He that came down from heaven, even the Son of Man which is in heaven."



و القديس غريغوريوس النزينزى يقول:

And he puts forward as a witness to this monstrous assertion a garbled quotation from the Gospels, namely, No man hath Ascended up into Heaven save He which came down from Heaven, even the Son of Man which is in Heaven


و غريغوريوس الكبير يقول:


Therefore the Word and the flesh is one Person, as He says Himself, No man hath ascended up to heaven, but he that came down from heaven, even the Son of man which is in heaven


و العلامة يوحنا الدمشقى يقول فى شرحه للإيمان الأرثوذكسى:


The third mode is one which declares the one subsistence and brings out the dual nature: for instance, And I live by the Father: so he that eateth Me, even he shall live by Me(1). And this: I go to My Father and ye see Me no more(2). And this: They would not have crucified the Lord of Glory(3). And this: And no man hath ascended up to heaven but He that came down from heaven, even the Son of Man which is in heaven


----------



## غوغو (2 سبتمبر 2008)

ana 100 100 قال:


> και ουδεις αναβεβηκεν εις τον ουρανον ει μη ο εκ του ουρανου καταβας ο υιος του ανθρωπου *ο ων εν τω ουρανω*
> 
> ادلة صحة الذي هو في السماء المضلل في الاحمر
> 
> ...



ممكن يا اخى الكريم ان تحضر الترجمة الكاثوليكية لهذا النص وباللغة العربية يا عزيزى


----------



## My Rock (2 سبتمبر 2008)

غوغو قال:


> ممكن يا اخى الكريم ان تحضر الترجمة الكاثوليكية لهذا النص وباللغة العربية يا عزيزى


 

كفى لف و دوران

نحن لا نستنتج بالتراجم بل بالنصوص الأصلية

افهموا يا بشر!


----------



## شمس المحبه (3 سبتمبر 2008)

بسم الله ابدأ

اشكرك اخي في الله  غوغو على هذا الطرح الرائع ...

بعد التحيه
استاذ ماي روك ... انت  الان تقول لا نأخذ الى بالاصل ... اليس كذالك ..
اذا عندما تكلمنا عن ترجمة جيروم التي تقولون انها اضافة الشبابيه والتجديد وتفاخرتم
بها حينها اذا لماذ هذا الفخر والاجلال لهذا العمل الرائع حينما وضحنا نقاطه وقلتم انها ترجمه 
 جليله ورائعه ويأخذ بمعانيها لانها لم تحرف انما طورت ... والان ياستاذ ماي روك تنفي كل هذا ...
وتقول انك لا تأخذ الى بالأصل ... اتمنى ان تشرحو لنا ...هذا التناقض ...

والسلام لمن ارد الحقيقه ... وبحث عنها بصدق وحياديه...


----------



## NEW_MAN (3 سبتمبر 2008)

الاخوة الافاضل : غوغو وشمس المحبة 

كنت اتمنى ان تكون لكم معرفة ولو ضيئلة باللغة اليونانية القديمة ، اللغة الاصلية التي كتب بها الانجيل ..

اخواني الاحباء ، اذا كنتم بالفعل كما تقولون باحثون عن الحقيقة ..

اليكم الحقيقة : 


في اللغة العربية تقع الازمنة في ثلاث حالات (ماض ، مضارع ومستقبل ) 

اما في اللغة اليونانية شأنها شأن اللغة الانجليزية الازمنة في اللغة لها حالات متعددة 

(ماض بسيط ، ماض مستمر ، ماض تام ) 
(مضارع بسيط ، مضارع مستمر ، مضارع تام ) 
(مستقبل بسيط ، مستقبل مستمر ) 

ولهذا فالنص في اللغة الاصلية ورد في معظم النسخ القديمة (نسبة 99 % ) بهذه الصيغة 
( وليس احد صعد الى السماء الا الذي نزل من السماء ، ابن الانسان الذي هو في السماء) 

ولكن في قلة من النسخ (نسبة 1 % ) ورد بهذه الصيغة 
(وليس احد صعد الى السماء الا الذي نزل من السماء ، ابن الانسان) 

في اللغة الاصلية ، لا يفرق المعنى اي شيء باضافة او حذف ( الذي هو في السماء ) لانها تحصيل حاصل ....

لان اللغة اليونانية جاء الزمن لجملة ( الذي نزل من السماء ) في صيغة الماض المستمر 
وهو زمن غير موجود في اللغة العربية ولكنه موجود في اليونانية ولذلك تجد الكلمة جاءت كما يلي 

(الذي نزل من السماء ) = having cme down

اي بمعنى ( الذي نزل ولا زال ينزل ) من السماء .

وطبعا المعنى مفهوم اذا كان ( نزل ولا يزال ينزل ) فهو ( الذي نزل من السماء وهو في السماء) .

الم اقل لكم ان الكلمة في الترجمة هي تحصيل حاصل ، لان المعنى في اللغة الاصلية واضح ، حتى بحذف الكلمة التي تشرح المعنى ، فالمعنى واضح بغير شرح لمن يريد الحقيقة 


الكلمة نفسها قالها المسيح عن نفسه ، حين قال عن نفسه (الخبز النازل من السماء) 

( لان خبز الله هو النازل من السماء الواهب حياة للعالم. 34 فقالوا له يا سيد اعطنا في كل حين هذا الخبز. 35 فقال لهم يسوع انا هو خبز الحياة........ 41  فكان اليهود يتذمرون عليه لانه قال انا هو الخبز الذي نزل من السماء)
(يوحنا 6: 33 - 35 و 41)

نفس الكلمة ونفس المعنى 
 ( الخبز الذي نزل من السماء ) =
 having come down out of heaven

ربنا ينور بصائر الباحثين عن الحقيقة


----------



## غوغو (3 سبتمبر 2008)

My Rock قال:


> كفى لف و دوران
> 
> نحن لا نستنتج بالتراجم بل بالنصوص الأصلية
> 
> افهموا يا بشر!






και ουδεις αναβεβηκεν εις τον ουρανον ει μη ο εκ του ουρανου καταβας ο υιος του ανθρωπου ο ων εν τω ουρανω

ادلة صحة الذي هو في السماء المضلل في الاحمر


المخطوطات اليونانية

موجود بالمخطوطة الاسكندرية والتي تعود للقرن الرابع

اليك صورة رقمية للاية يوحنا 3: 13 من المخطوطة اليونانية الاسكندرية





الاية موجودة كاملة في المخطوطات اليونانية التالية

Ac E G H K N Δ Θ Π Ψ 050 f1 f13 28 157 180 205 565 579 597 700 892 1006 1009 1071 1079 1195 1216 1230 1242 1243 1253 1292 1342 1344 1365 1424 1505 1546 1646 2148 2174 050 



الترجمات القديمة


والمخطوطة وثيتا وإبساي و والماجوريتي واللاتينية والفلسطينية والقبطية البحيرية. السيريانية السينائية
السيريانية الثلاثة السيريانية السينائية والسيريانية الكوريتونية و السيريانية البسيطة ..البشيطا (البسيطة)


اقتباسات الاباء


القديس هيبوليتوس (170 - 236 ) ميلادية

but He Himself attests it who came down from heaven; for He speaketh thus: "No man hath ascended up to heaven, but He that came down from heaven, even the Son of man which is in heaven."


ايضا القديس هيبوليتوس 

It is evident, therefore, that He offered Himself to the Father. And before this there was no flesh in heaven. Who, then, was in heaven




الاب نوفاتيان (210-280) ميلادية:
Because, even to the highest, "not any one hath ascended into heaven save He who came down from heaven, the Son of man who is in heaven."



الاب تاتيان (185) ميلادية: 

what is in heaven, will ye believe? And no man hath ascended up into heaven, except him that descended from heaven, the Son of man, which is in heaven.


ثيؤودوريت فى حواره الثالث:


How, then, does the Lord say "If ye shall see the Son of man ascend up where He was before," I and again "No man hath ascended up to heaven but He that came down from heaven, even the Son of man which is in heaven?"


القديس أغسطينوس يقتبس النص ثلاث مرات فى بحثه عن "المميزات و غفران الخطايا و معمودية الأطفال" الذى وجهه الى ماركلينوس , الكتاب الأول


We speak that we do know, and testify that we have seen; and ye receive not our witness. If I have told you earthly things, and ye believe not, how shall ye believe if I tell you of heavenly things? And no man hath ascended up to heaven, but He that came down from heaven, even the Son of man which is in heaven.

و أيضاً:


How these things can be? "No man," says He, "hath ascended up to heaven, but He that came down from heaven, even the Son of man which is in heaven."

و أيضاً:


To ascend, therefore, they would be wholly unable, since "no man hath ascended up to heaven, but He that came down from heaven, even the Son of man which is in heaven."


و فى عظاته على فصول مُنتخبة من العهد الجديد 41 : 7 يقول:-


Dost thou wish to ascend? Hold fast to Him that ascendeth. For by thine own self thou canst not rise. "For no man hath ascended up to heaven, but He that came down from heaven, even the Son of Man which is in heaven."


و القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم فى تأملاته على إنجيل يوحنا 27 : 1 تعرض لشرح النص تفصيلاً يو 3 : 12 - 13 , و يقتبس النص مرتين , المرة الأولى كمقدمة للشرح و الثانية فى معرض حديثه قائلاً:


And this He declared by what follows, when He said, "And no man hath ascended up to heaven, but He that came down from heaven, even the Son of Man which is in heaven."



و القديس غريغوريوس النزينزى يقول:

And he puts forward as a witness to this monstrous assertion a garbled quotation from the Gospels, namely, No man hath Ascended up into Heaven save He which came down from Heaven, even the Son of Man which is in Heaven


و غريغوريوس الكبير يقول:


Therefore the Word and the flesh is one Person, as He says Himself, No man hath ascended up to heaven, but he that came down from heaven, even the Son of man which is in heaven


و العلامة يوحنا الدمشقى يقول فى شرحه للإيمان الأرثوذكسى:


The third mode is one which declares the one subsistence and brings out the dual nature: for instance, And I live by the Father: so he that eateth Me, even he shall live by Me(1). And this: I go to My Father and ye see Me no more(2). And this: They would not have crucified the Lord of Glory(3). And this: And no man hath ascended up to heaven but He that came down from heaven, even the Son of Man which is in heaven


----------



## غوغو (3 سبتمبر 2008)

new_man قال:


> الاخوة الافاضل : غوغو وشمس المحبة
> 
> كنت اتمنى ان تكون لكم معرفة ولو ضيئلة باللغة اليونانية القديمة ، اللغة الاصلية التي كتب بها الانجيل ..
> 
> ...



نحن واياكم


----------



## غوغو (3 سبتمبر 2008)

new_man قال:


> الاخوة الافاضل : غوغو وشمس المحبة
> 
> كنت اتمنى ان تكون لكم معرفة ولو ضيئلة باللغة اليونانية القديمة ، اللغة الاصلية التي كتب بها الانجيل ..
> 
> ...



نحن واياكم


----------



## غوغو (3 سبتمبر 2008)

اذا كنت يا عزيزى تقول انها وردت فى قلة من النسخ 

سميث وفاندايك

وَلَيْسَ أَحَدٌ صَعِدَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ إِلاَّ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ الَّذِي هُوَ فِي السَّمَاءِ

كتاب الحياة 

وما صعد أحد إلى السماء إلا الذي نزل من السماء، وهو ابن الإنسان الذي هو في السماء

الترجمة الكاثوليكية 

فما من أحد يصعد إلى السماء إلا الذي نزل من السماء وهو ابن الإنسان.13

 اليسوعية

 فما من أحد يصعد إلى السماء إلا الذي نزل من السماء وهو ابن الإنسان

الاخبار السارة

ما صعد أحد إلى السماء إلا ابن الإنسان الذي نزل من السماء

وهذا يعد تحريف فى كلمة الرب بالزيادة والنقصان 

 اين ( الذى هو فى السماء )


----------



## غوغو (3 سبتمبر 2008)

الاخبار السارة

http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/gna/John/3

اليسوعية
http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/jab/John/3

كتاب الحياة 

http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/alab/John/3


----------



## غوغو (3 سبتمبر 2008)

انا منتظررررررر


----------



## Copty- (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*انت شغال تلف وتدور حوالين نفسك يجوجو بيشرحولك ولا انت هنا مش فاهم انت عايز ايه تانى شغال تعمل اقتباس للمشاركات وتكتب نحن وياكم نحن وياكم ياخى اعقل وافهم*


----------



## غوغو (3 سبتمبر 2008)

طب فهمنى انت


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (3 سبتمبر 2008)

غوغو قال:


> ممكن يا اخى الكريم ان تحضر الترجمة الكاثوليكية لهذا النص وباللغة العربية يا عزيزى


 

:t11::t11::t11::t11::t11::t11:


*لا تعليق!*


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (3 سبتمبر 2008)

غوغو قال:


> اذا كنت يا عزيزى تقول انها وردت فى قلة من النسخ
> 
> سميث وفاندايك
> 
> ...


 


*يا راجل يا ذكي تستشهد بترجمات حديثة!!! انا جيبت ترجمات قديمة علشان اقيم الحجة عليك*


*المخطوطة وثيتا وإبساي و والماجوريتي واللاتينية والفلسطينية والقبطية البحيرية. السيريانية السينائية و السيريانية الثلاثة السيريانية السينائية والسيريانية الكوريتونية و السيريانية البشيطا...البسيطة*

*موجودة بالكامل بهذه الترجمات*


*وايضا موجودة بالمخطوطات التالية لم اضعها بالرد الاول*

*ita itaur itb itc itf itff2 itj itl itq itr1*


----------



## غوغو (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*لا تعليق*

شكراا على الافادة


----------



## غوغو (3 سبتمبر 2008)

ana 100 100 قال:


> *يا راجل يا ذكي تستشهد بترجمات حديثة!!! انا جيبت ترجمات قديمة علشان اقيم الحجة عليك*
> 
> 
> *المخطوطة وثيتا وإبساي و والماجوريتي واللاتينية والفلسطينية والقبطية البحيرية. السيريانية السينائية و السيريانية الثلاثة السيريانية السينائية والسيريانية الكوريتونية و السيريانية البشيطا...البسيطة*
> ...



يعنى الحديثة محرفة


----------



## غوغو (3 سبتمبر 2008)

الاخبار السارة

http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/gna/John/3

اليسوعية
http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/jab/John/3

كتاب الحياة 

http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/alab/John/3


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*غوغو الرد لاخر مرة ولن اكرر *​ 


* المخطوطات اليونانية القديمة*


*المخطوطة اليونانية المعروفة بالاسكندرية ترجع للقرن الرابع *


*اليك صورة للاية يوحنا 3: 13 من المخطوطة اليونانية الاسكندرية*










*ومخطوطة رقم 676 وهذه صور لها*









*ومخطوطة رقم 1432 وهذه صور لها*









*الاية موجودة كاملة في المخطوطات اليونانية التالية*

*Ac E G H K N Δ Θ Π Ψ 050 f1 f13 28 157 180 205 565 579 597 700 892 1006 1009 1071 1079 1195 1216 1230 1242 1243 1253 1292 1342 1344 1365 1424 1505 1546 1646 2148 2174 050* 



*الترجمات القديمة*

*والمخطوطة وثيتا وإبساي و والماجوريتي واللاتينية والفلسطينية والقبطية البحيرية. السيريانية السينائية و السيريانية الثلاثة السيريانية السينائية والسيريانية الكوريتونية و السيريانية البشيطا...البسيطة*


*وايضا موجودة بالمخطوطات التالية*

*ita itaur itb itc itf itff2 itj itl itq itr1*






*اقتباسات الاباء*


*القديس هيبوليتوس (170 - 236 ) ميلادية*

*but He Himself attests it who came down from heaven; for He speaketh thus: "No man hath ascended up to heaven, but He that came down from heaven, even the Son of man which is in heaven."*


*ايضا القديس هيبوليتوس *

*It is evident, therefore, that He offered Himself to the Father. And before this there was no flesh in heaven. Who, then, was in heaven*




*الاب نوفاتيان (210-280) ميلادية:*
*Because, even to the highest, "not any one hath ascended into heaven save He who came down from heaven, the Son of man who is in heaven."*



*الاب تاتيان (185) ميلادية: *

*what is in heaven, will ye believe? And no man hath ascended up into heaven, except him that descended from heaven, the Son of man, which is in heaven.*


*ثيؤودوريت فى حواره الثالث:*


*How, then, does the Lord say "If ye shall see the Son of man ascend up where He was before," I and again "No man hath ascended up to heaven but He that came down from heaven, even the Son of man which is in heaven?"*


*القديس أغسطينوس يقتبس النص ثلاث مرات فى بحثه عن "المميزات و غفران الخطايا و معمودية الأطفال" الذى وجهه الى ماركلينوس , الكتاب الأول*


*We speak that we do know, and testify that we have seen; and ye receive not our witness. If I have told you earthly things, and ye believe not, how shall ye believe if I tell you of heavenly things? And no man hath ascended up to heaven, but He that came down from heaven, even the Son of man which is in heaven.*

*و أيضاً:*


*How these things can be? "No man," says He, "hath ascended up to heaven, but He that came down from heaven, even the Son of man which is in heaven."*

*و أيضاً:*


*To ascend, therefore, they would be wholly unable, since "no man hath ascended up to heaven, but He that came down from heaven, even the Son of man which is in heaven."*


*و فى عظاته على فصول مُنتخبة من العهد الجديد 41 : 7 يقول:-*


*Dost thou wish to ascend? Hold fast to Him that ascendeth. For by thine own self thou canst not rise. "For no man hath ascended up to heaven, but He that came down from heaven, even the Son of Man which is in heaven."*


*و القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم فى تأملاته على إنجيل يوحنا 27 : 1 تعرض لشرح النص تفصيلاً يو 3 : 12 - 13 , و يقتبس النص مرتين , المرة الأولى كمقدمة للشرح و الثانية فى معرض حديثه قائلاً:*


*And this He declared by what follows, when He said, "And no man hath ascended up to heaven, but He that came down from heaven, even the Son of Man which is in heaven."*



*و القديس غريغوريوس النزينزى يقول:*

*And he puts forward as a witness to this monstrous assertion a garbled quotation from the Gospels, namely, No man hath Ascended up into Heaven save He which came down from Heaven, even the Son of Man which is in Heaven*


*و غريغوريوس الكبير يقول:*


*Therefore the Word and the flesh is one Person, as He says Himself, No man hath ascended up to heaven, but he that came down from heaven, even the Son of man which is in heaven*


*و العلامة يوحنا الدمشقى يقول فى شرحه للإيمان الأرثوذكسى:*


*The third mode is one which declares the one subsistence and brings out the dual nature: for instance, And I live by the Father: so he that eateth Me, even he shall live by Me(1). And this: I go to My Father and ye see Me no more(2). And this: They would not have crucified the Lord of Glory(3). And this: And no man hath ascended up to heaven but He that came down from heaven, even the Son of Man which is in heaven*





*هل الرد يحتاج لتوضيح!!  صحة الاية واضحة لا تحتاج لغباء*


----------



## غوغو (3 سبتمبر 2008)

رد على الروابط الاتيه فقط هذا ما اريده لماذا الاختلاف اليست تلك كلمة الرب 

وشكرراا ليك يا اخ ana 100 100

هل الرد يحتاج لتوضيح!! صحة الاية واضحة لا *تحتاج لغباء *

انا كل كلامى كان بالادب لماذا السب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 ارجو على تلك الروابط من فضلك 


الاخبار السارة

http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/gna/John/3

اليسوعية
http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/jab/John/3

كتاب الحياة 

http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/alab/John/3

ده اللى ان عايزه من غير لف ولا دوران رد فقط على تلك الروابط


----------



## NEW_MAN (3 سبتمبر 2008)

يا اخ جوجو 


طلبت من ان تترجم النص الاصلي اليوناني الذي تختاره 

وتعال نناقش الترجمة ، هل تغير المعنى ؟؟؟؟


يا اخ غوغو ، نحن نؤمن بوحي المضمون وليس وحي الاملاء .

وهذا فرق خطير بين الايمان المسيحي والاسلامي ، ولا يمكن قياس هذا على ذاك او العكس .


فارجو ان تتفضل بالترجمة بنفسك، وسوف تصل الى النتيجة التي كتبتها لها ، وحتى الان تتجاهل الرد عليها .


----------



## شمس المحبه (3 سبتمبر 2008)

NEW_MAN قال:


> الاخوة الافاضل : غوغو وشمس المحبة
> 
> كنت اتمنى ان تكون لكم معرفة ولو ضيئلة باللغة اليونانية القديمة ، اللغة الاصلية التي كتب بها الانجيل ..
> 
> ...






بعد التحيه استاذ new_man



يااستاذ الاخ غوغو ... اتى بالحجه والبينه الواضحه ... وحينما اتضحت ...

قلتو ان هذا لف ودوران ... وانتم ... لم تطعنو في الترجمات سابقا ...وانما امتدحتموها
وقلت انها يسرت علينا الكثير ... وضربت لك مثال ... بالموضوع الموجود بهذا المنتدى لانه اقرب شيء حتى لاتقولو اننا نلف وندور او نظلل...وانت ايضا يااستاذ new_man
كنت من المباركين والمؤيدين ... لهذا الموضوع ... اتمنى ان تكونو منصفين قليلا..
فانا دائما اثق ... بعقليتك الرائعه ... اتمنى ان تكون محاوراتنا دائما ... محاورة مؤمنين
وليس حاقدين لكي نصل  للحقيقه ... وليس عيب ان يخطاء الانسان فالانسان بطبعه
خطاء وليس هناك من البشر معصوم من الخطاء ... 
لكن العيب والمصيبه .. ان تكون تعلم الخطاء وتتمادى فيه ..

استاذ ماي روك ... اتمنى ان ارى ردا لك يكون فيه شرح ...وتوضيح ...
استاذ new_man  انت تقول اتمنى ان يكون عنكم علم ...بلغاتكم ...
استاذ قبل ان تلتفت لنا ... انظر الى ابناء دينك الذين يعلمون عن دينكم 
اكثر من بكثير ... بل وتربو عليه ... والان ينكرون انهم ياخذون بالترجمات مع انهم كانو
من اشد المدافعين عنها حينما قلنا انها يوجد فيها تحريف وتجديد ...
وان فيها كلمات ليس لها مرادف ...

والان يقولون لاناخذ بالترجمات ... انما ناخذ بالاصل ... 
اذن لماذا الترجمه اذا كنت لا تاخذ الا بالاصل ... ومافائدة حوارنا المطول سابقا ...
عن المرادفات واللغات ...اذا كنتم لا تاخذو الى بالاصل ....
هذا دليل على التناقض الواضح ... الذي حينما اتى به اخي غوغو نفع الله به ..
ووضحه تجاهلتو ...الترجمه وقلتو نريد الاصل مع العلم انكم كنتم تفاخرون بها سابقا ..
استاذ new_ man  انظر للمواضيع السابقه في دفاعكم عن جيروم ...
وانظر الى حواراتنا السابقه التي كنتم تدافعون عن الكلمه الواحده التي ليس لها مرادف.
والان ياتينا ماي روك ... بالمفاجئه ويقول نحن لا ناخذ . الى بالاصل .. اذن مفسرينكم 
ومترجمينكم ... لم يكن لهم اي دور اذا..وهذا الكلام يؤكد ... ماقلته انا في موضوع سابق
عن ان الترجمات ... قد تغير ويكون كتابا جديدا ...مع مرور الزمن ...

اتمنى التوضيح والتكلم عن صلب الموضوع وهو لماذا الان لاتاخذون  الى بالاصل 
مع العلم انكم سابقا تقولون ا الترجمات اضافة شيئا رائعا ولغه شبابيه
وسبحان الله الان لا تاخذون بها بل تاخذون بالاصل .. بل  وغضبتم سابقا حينما تكلمنا عنها..
والان تتخلون عنها .. والسلام لمن اراد الحقيقه وراها ولم يكتمها..


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*شمس المحبه*
*هل انا كمسيحي مطلوب مني اتعلم عبري ويوناني علشان اقرا الكتاب المقدس وافهم رسالة الله؟؟؟*



*غوغو*
*الرد واضح جدا جدا ... لا يحتاج على كل هذا اللف والدوران جيبتلك مخطوطات وانت جايب ترجمات ارحمونا بقى  انا استشهد بترجمات قديمة مثل السريانية البشيتا التي تعود للقرن الثاني وليس ترجمات حديثة  لكي اقيم الحجة عليك افهم  وجميع الترجمات الي انا استشهد فيها هي اقدم من الترجمات الي انت جيبتها    وحجتي وادلتي اقوة من ادلتك*


----------



## NEW_MAN (4 سبتمبر 2008)

شمس المحبه قال:


> بعد التحيه استاذ new_man





شمس المحبه قال:


> يااستاذ الاخ غوغو ... اتى بالحجه والبينه الواضحه ... وحينما اتضحت ...
> 
> قلتو ان هذا لف ودوران ... وانتم ... لم تطعنو في الترجمات سابقا ...وانما امتدحتموها
> وقلت انها يسرت علينا الكثير ... وضربت لك مثال ... بالموضوع الموجود بهذا المنتدى لانه اقرب شيء حتى لاتقولو اننا نلف وندور او نظلل...وانت ايضا يااستاذ new_man
> ...





الاخ الفاضل : شمس المحبة 

سلام ونعمة في المسيح يسوع ، 

اراك قد قمت باقتباس مداخلتي كلها ، ولكن لم تقم بالرد عليها ، رغم ردك المطول .

يا عزيزي قلت لك وللاخ غوغو ، النص موجود في كثير من النسخ الاصلية ، وغير موجود في بعض النسخ القليلة ، وسواء اضفت ( الذي هو في السماء ) او حذفتها ، فان المعنى واضح ، لان اللغة اليونانية تحتوي على ازمنة مختلفة تماما عن الازمنة في اللغة العربي ، اذا اردتم ان تناقشوا الترجمة فتفضلوا وقوموا بالترجمة بانفسكم ، ولنتناقش فيما سوف تنتهوا اليه ..

يا اخ شمس المحبة ، عهدتك عادلا وغير متعصبا في ردودك ، فلماذا في هذا الموضوع تتكلم بعصبية عمياء ، وكأنك لم تقرأ اي من ترجمات القرآن الى الانجليزية !!!!!!!

وطبعا لا داعي لاضع لك اقتباسات هنا ، فيمكنك ان تذهب الى اي موقع يحتوي على ترجمة القرآن بالانجليزية ، وسوف تجد بنفسك الكثير من الكلمات بالانجليزية بين الاقواس وليست موجودة في النص الاصلي العربي وانما وضعها المترجم لزوم شرح المعنى في لغة مستضيفة .

اتمنى ان تكون عادلا وغير متعصبا ، فارجو ان ترجع وتقرأ ردي وقم بالرد عليه ، اما اقتباسه وتجاهله تماما ، فهذا ليس الحوار الذي ترتضيه انت - حسب ظني - لنصل الى الحقيقة التي تتمنى ان نصل اليها .


مع تحياتي


----------



## Basilius (5 سبتمبر 2008)

*انا مش عارف اية الكلام المطول الفاضي دة *
*كلام مطول و كثير بلا هدف ولا معنى *
*يغلق *


----------



## My Rock (5 سبتمبر 2008)

معلش يا Dioscorus
نعطي فرصة اخيرة للموضوع

الاخ شمس المحبة

بداية ردينا على معنى النص و وضحنا انه لا تناقضبينه و بين صعود ايليا
و من ثم اثبتنا صحة النص في المخطوطات

الأن و بأختصار, اين المشكلة و أين سؤالك؟

اذا كان ردك سيكون كردودك الاخيرة فوفر وقتك و ردك لنفسك لاني لن اسمح بردود مهزلة مُجدداً
مفهوم؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (6 سبتمبر 2008)

الاخ الفاضل : شمس المحبة 

اتمنى ان تجيب على ماجاء بمداخلتي ، ارجوك ان لا تجيب عن اسئلة بموضوع آخر 

كلامنا الآن على فقط الآية التي تقول :

(ليس احد صعد الى السماء الا الذي نزل من السماء ابن الانسان الذي هو في السماء ) 

الان الكلمات ( الذي هو في السماء ) موجودة في 90 % من النسخ القديمة وغير موجودة في 1% من النسخ . 

اختفائها من بعض النسخ من الممكن ان يكون له عدة عوامل ، اما خطأ ناسخ ، او فقد جزء من النسخة لقدم المخطوطة او اهترائها ، او عوامل اخرى ...

اما بالنسبة للمعنى فانه لا يختلف كثيرا ولا قليلا ، لان اللغة الاصلية اليونانية تحسم الموضوع بوجود ازمنة تصور المعنى غير موجودة في اللغة العربية 

*في اللغة الاصلية اليونانية جاء الزمن لجملة ( الذي نزل من السماء ) في صيغة الماض المستمر *
*وهو زمن غير موجود في اللغة العربية ولكنه موجود في اليونانية ولذلك تجد الكلمة جاءت كما يلي *

*(الذي نزل من السماء ) = having come down*

*اي بمعنى ( الذي نزل ولا زال ينزل ) من السماء .*

الكلمة في الاصل اليوناني 
من المصدر ​
2597 katabainw katabaino _kat-ab-ah’-ee-no_ 
from 2596 and the base of 939; TDNT-1:522,90; v 
AV-come down 41, descend 18, go down 17, fall down 1, step down 1, get down 1, fall 1, vr come down 1; 81 
1) to go down, come down, descend 
1a) the place from which one has come down from 
1b) to come down 
1b1) as from the temple at Jerusalem, from the city of Jerusalem 
1b2) of celestial beings coming down to earth 
1c) to be cast down 
2) of things 
2a) to come (i.e. be sent) down 
2b) to come (i.e. fall) down 
2b1) from the upper regions of the air 
3) ****ph. to (go i.e.) be cast down to the lowest state of wretchedness and shame ​وملحق بنهايتها تصريف الزمن ​
939 basiv basis _bas’-ece_ 
from baino (to walk); ; n f 
AV-foot (sole of) 1; 1 
1) a stepping, walking 
2) that with which one steps, the foot 


​فتكون الكلمة في زمن الماضي المستمر ( الذي نزل ولا زال ينزل ) ​​الان تفضل ورد على هذه المداخلة ، هل لديك اعتراض عليها ؟؟؟​


----------



## غوغو (12 سبتمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اولا : انت طلبت ان اترجم النص اليونانى 

και ουδεις αναβεβηκεν εις τον ουρανον ει μη ο εκ του ουρανου καταβας ο υιος του ανθρωπου

ابن الانسان ولكن بدون الذى هو فى السماء 

 ثانيا انا طلبت بردية 66 و75 ولم تاتونى بها واحضرتوا البحيرية وع انه لم يكن الطلب الوحيد.

 واذا كان يا عزيزى النص اليونانى يشبه النص الانجليزى فلماذا 

 1- لم تترجم فى بعض الترجمات الذى هو فى السماء وحذفت 

 2- وفى الترجمات الاخرى لم يكتب having come down


----------



## غوغو (12 سبتمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 



> ونتكلم عن التناقضات والمبهم في خلق السموات والارض في القرآن ؟؟؟



لا يوجد تناقض ابدا وانا على استعداد فى اقام حوار ثنائى ونرى اين التناقض فى خلق السموات والارض


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (12 سبتمبر 2008)

غوغو قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> اولا : انت طلبت ان اترجم النص اليونانى
> 
> ...


 


*للامانة العلمية هذه المخطوطات التي تحذفها*
*p66 p75 *א B L T Wsupp 083 086 0113 33 1010 1241 *

*ولكن بالمقابل لدينا ادلة كافية لاثبات صحة الجزاء*


----------



## NEW_MAN (13 سبتمبر 2008)

غوغو قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم





غوغو قال:


> اولا : انت طلبت ان اترجم النص اليونانى
> 
> και ουδεις αναβεβηκεν εις τον ουρανον ει μη ο εκ του ουρανου καταβας ο υιος του ανθρωπου
> 
> ...





الاخ الفاضل غوغو

لقد طلبت منك ان تترجم كلمة واحدة من الاصل اليوناني ، وتخبرني عن زمن الفعل فيه ، فلماذا تتهرب ولا تفعل ؟؟؟

الاجابة واضحة ، لانك لا تعرف اللغة اليونانية .

هل تعتقد يا اخي الفاضل ، ان انسانا لا يعرف اللغة اليونانية يأتي ويناقش ترجمة آية لماذا كتبت بهذه الصيغة او تلك ؟؟؟

عزيزي ، ارجوك ان تناقش ما تستطيع ان تناقش وتجادل فيه ، اما اسلوب القص واللصق من مواقع اسلامية ، ثم لاتستطيع بعدها ان تصمد في النقاش وتجيب طلب واحد بسيط الا وهو ترجمة كلمة يونانية ، اعتقد ان هذا شيء غير مقبول منطقيا ، ولن يكون مجديا النقاش فيه ، لانك غير كفء ولا جدير بمناقشة الترجمات من والى لغات لا تعرفها .

ربنا معاك


----------



## غوغو (16 سبتمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

عذرا على تاخرى نظرا لظروف خاصة 



> لقد طلبت منك ان تترجم كلمة واحدة من الاصل اليوناني ، وتخبرني عن زمن الفعل فيه ، فلماذا تتهرب ولا تفعل ؟؟؟



 انا لا اعرف يا اخى من الذى يتهرب طلبت بردية 66 وبردية 75 ولم تاتونى بها وهما من اهم المخطوطات القديمة ولكنك لن تجد فيها الذى هو فى السماء .



> عزيزي ، ارجوك ان تناقش ما تستطيع ان تناقش وتجادل فيه ، اما اسلوب القص واللصق من مواقع اسلامية ، ثم لاتستطيع بعدها ان تصمد في النقاش وتجيب طلب واحد بسيط الا وهو ترجمة كلمة يونانية ، اعتقد ان هذا شيء غير مقبول منطقيا ، ولن يكون مجديا النقاش فيه ، لانك غير كفء ولا جدير بمناقشة الترجمات من والى لغات لا تعرفها


.

اولا اين القص واللصق ومن قال انى لم اصمد فى النقاش هل رايتنى انسحبت ام ماذا ؟ 

*وتجيب طلب واحد بسيط الا وهو ترجمة كلمة يونانية *

 والم يكن هذا مطلبك منذ البداية و قولك 



> لقد طلبت منك ان تترجم كلمة واحدة من الاصل اليوناني



και ουδεις αναβεβηκεν εις τον ουρανον ει μη ο εκ του ουρανου καταβας ο υιος του ανθρωπου

لم يصعد احد الى السماء الا الذى نزل من السماء ابن الانسان بدون الذى هو فى السماء.

καταβας انت تقول انه نزل وما زال ينزل 



> الذي نزل من السماء ) = having come
> down
> 
> اي بمعنى ( الذي نزل ولا زال ينزل ) من السماء



 انا اتكلم عن الذى هو فى السماء ليس الذى *نزل من السماء *

 مالنا وتصريف الفعل نزل او  مازال ينزل انا اتكلم عن فقرة الذى هو فى السماء .

  ** انت طلبت ان اترجم النص وترجمته لك .
  ** انا طلبت بردية 66 وبردية 75 ولم تأتنى بها .
 ** فطلبت ان اخبرك بزمن الفعل ؟ وانا اتكلم عن جملة الذى هو فى السماء وليس *الذى نزل من السماء*.

 منتظرالبرديات منك يا عزيزى.

 ربنا معانا كلنا 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


----------



## NEW_MAN (16 سبتمبر 2008)

غوغو قال:


> والم يكن هذا مطلبك منذ البداية و قولك





غوغو قال:


> και ουδεις αναβεβηκεν εις τον ουρανον ει μη ο εκ του ουρανου καταβας ο υιος του ανθρωπου
> 
> لم يصعد احد الى السماء الا الذى نزل من السماء ابن الانسان بدون الذى هو فى السماء.
> 
> ...





يا عزيزي لتناقش الآية وترجمتها يجب ان تعرف اللغة اليونانية 

وابسط اختبار يقول انك لا تفهم معنى الآية هو ترجمتك لزمن الفعل ( نزل من السماء ) 

ففي الاصل اليوناني ، سوف يثبت لك ان ( الذي هو في السماء ) هو تحصيل حاصل لان زمن الفعل يقول انه ( نزل من السماء ولازال ينزل وهو في السماء ) .

تفضل يا اخي العزيز واجب على سؤالي اذا سمحت 

ما هو زمن الفعل ( نزل من السماء ) في الاصل اليونانيκαταβας 

بغير ذلك فكل كلامك ليس له مصداقية في مناقشته لعدم اختصاصك او اهليتك لمناقشة الاصل اليوناني مقارنة مع الترجمة العربية .


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (16 سبتمبر 2008)

غوغو قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> عذرا على تاخرى نظرا لظروف خاصة
> 
> ...


 


*هذا النص اليوناني فيها الذي هو في السماء*

*και ουδεις αναβεβηκεν εις τον ουρανον ει μη ο εκ του ουρανου καταβας ο υιος του ανθρωπου ο ων εν τω ουρανω*

*وبعدين الم تقرا ولم ترد على مشاركة واحدة لي*


----------



## غوغو (16 سبتمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



> وبعدين الم تقرا ولم ترد على مشاركة واحدة لي



هات بردية 66 وبردية 75

και ουδεις αναβεβηκεν εις τον ουρανον ει μη ο εκ του ουρανου καταβας ο υιος του ανθρωπου
http://www.albishara.org/strong?row=2&op=YzJaeT1ibW85TkRNLiZuPTJLZlpoTmlvMkxUWXA5aXgyS2tnMllQWmhkaW5JTml2MllqWmtkbUcyWWZZcHlEWml0bUkySzNaaHRpbklObUQyWVRaaGRpcElOaW4yWVRaaE5tSA..


----------



## NEW_MAN (17 سبتمبر 2008)

غوغو قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

تطلب البردية وكأنك خبير في اللغة اليونانية 

يا اخي الفاضل سألتك عن زمن الفعل في اللغة اليونانية  καταβας 

يا اخي الفاضل ، اظهر لنا ثقافتك ومعرفتك باللغة اليونانية ، او اذهب وناقش في شيء تفهمه .


----------



## غوغو (17 سبتمبر 2008)

καταβας

) 
kat-ab-ah'ee-no 
From G2596 and the base of G939; to descend (literally or figuratively): - come (get go step) down descend fall (down). 
down , get , came , fell , descend , descended ,  descending .


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (17 سبتمبر 2008)

*تفضل يا سيد غوغو انا اعطيك صورة لها وانت حدد النص المطلوب منها -ارجو عدم تحديد الاية من اي شخص يعرف- لنرى هل يعرف كيف يقرا ويخرج النصوص!!*

*هذه بردية 66 *










*وهذه بردية 75 *










*بدي اشوف يوحنا3/13منها منتظرك*​


----------



## NEW_MAN (17 سبتمبر 2008)

غوغو قال:


> καταβας





غوغو قال:


> )
> kat-ab-ah'ee-no
> from g2596 and the base of g939; to descend (literally or figuratively): - come (get go step) down descend fall (down).
> down , get , came , fell , descend , descended , descending .


 

يا اخ غوغو 

واضح انك لا تعرف اللغة اليونانية 

فانا طلبت منك تصريف زمن الفعل ( كاتاباس ) 
فكتبت لي من القاموس تصريف مصدر الفعل ( كاتابينو ) 

حتى انك تكتب الحروف الانجليزية ولا تقرأها 
اشك انك حتى تعرف اللغة الانجليزية .

انك كمن اسأله في العربية عن كلمة (مصاريف ) فيأتي لي من القاموس بالمصدر ( ص ر ف ) ويكتبها لي .

عزيزي 

قلت لك اذهب وناقش فيما تفهمه 

زمن الفعل في الاصل اليوناني جاء ( الماضي المستمر ) 
اي ( نزل ولا زال ينزل حتى الان ) وتترجم ( نزل من السماء ولا زال في السماء ) .

ارجع الى المداخلات السابقة ستجد الشرح بالتفصيل في الموقع 




2597 katabainw katabaino _kat-ab-ah’-ee-no_ 
from 2596 and the base of 939; TDNT-1:522,90; v 
AV-come down 41, descend 18, go down 17, fall down 1, step down 1, get down 1, fall 1, vr come down 1; 81 
1) to go down, come down, descend 
1a) the place from which one has come down from 
1b) to come down 
1b1) as from the temple at Jerusalem, from the city of Jerusalem 
1b2) of celestial beings coming down to earth 
1c) to be cast down 
2) of things 
2a) to come (i.e. be sent) down 
2b) to come (i.e. fall) down 
2b1) from the upper regions of the air 
3) ****ph. to (go i.e.) be cast down to the lowest state of wretchedness and shame ​وملحق بنهايتها تصريف الزمن ​
939 basiv basis _bas’-ece_ 
from baino (to walk); ; n f 
AV-foot (sole of) 1; 1 
1) a stepping, walking 
2) that with which one steps, the foot ​ 

ربنا ينور لك طريقك


----------



## NEW_MAN (17 سبتمبر 2008)

ana 100 100 قال:


> *تفضل يا سيد غوغو انا اعطيك صورة لها وانت حدد النص المطلوب منها -ارجو عدم تحديد الاية من اي شخص يعرف- لنرى هل يعرف كيف يقرا ويخرج النصوص!!*
> 
> *هذه بردية 66 *
> 
> ...


 

اخي الحبيب 

كنت اتمنى ان تضع له البرديات بدون تحديد ، وتطلب منه الخبير الذي يعلم اكثر مننا ان يحدد هو اي منهما البردية 66 وايهما 75

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## زغلول النجار (18 سبتمبر 2008)

NEW_MAN قال:


> و ليس احد صعد الى السماء الا الذي نزل من السماء ابن الانسان الذي هو في السماء (يوحنا 3 : 13)
> 
> نفهم الكلام وترتيبه اذا سمحت وسوف يحل الاشكال :
> 
> ...



للاسف يا new man الاجابة على سؤالك نعم,لو تريد ادلة من علماء مسيحين انا مستعد باخلاصى حبى


----------



## NEW_MAN (19 سبتمبر 2008)

الاخ الفاضل : زغلول النجار 




زغلول النجار قال:


> للاسف يا new man الاجابة على سؤالك نعم,لو تريد ادلة من علماء مسيحين انا مستعد باخلاصى حبى


 

*ليس احد صعد *** الا الذي نزل ***

اذا المقصود هنا ان من نزل هو الذي صعد ، 
وايليا لم ينزل من السماء ولا اخنوخ ، 
لم ينزل من السماء الا ابن الانسان يسوع المسيح *


تفضل وضع لنا اسم انسان نزل من السماء غير الرب يسوع المسيح


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (19 سبتمبر 2008)

*غوغو *
*انت اصريت على انه نجيب البرديات وجبتها والان دورك لتخرج منها النصوص تورينا شطارتك وعبقرية وانا ما زلت بالانتظار*


----------



## اللص المخلْص (20 سبتمبر 2008)

الاخ العزيز غوغو
اولا اريدك ان تتاكد ان انجيلنا هو اصدق الكتب السماوية ليس لانه مكتوب باسلوب منقح ولا مشكل بل لانه حقيقي وليس فيه اي شي يدعو الى الريبة والشك كونه متسلسل من سفر التكوين حتى سفرالرؤية 
وبالنسبة لسؤالك الذي حيرك بسيط جدا
صحيح ان ايليا صعد الى السما وذلك بمشيئة الله واخنوخ ايضا كما ذكر لك ذلك الاخوة
لكن يبقى المسيح صعوده مختلفا لانه نظر الهاوية و مات وقام وصعد الى السماء التي هي عرش الله ومكان قدوم المسيح 
اقول لك هذا لان ايليا لم يذق الموت لكنه صعد الى السماء  وكذلك اخنوخ سار مع الله
اما الهنا و مخلصنا فلقد غلب الموت وصعد الى السما التي كان بها في البدء
لانه مكتوب:في البدء كانت الكلمة وكانت الكلمة عند الله وكانت الكلمة هي الله
فاْي سما ء تريد ان يكون الهنا بها ؟ اظن انك تقول في نفسك ايعقل ان يكون في الجلد او الفردوس او السماء العليا الجواب موجود بقلبك انت وانا وكل شخص سمع عن المسيح وقرء انجيله وامن به
غلب الموت وتغلب على الخطيئة ولم يكن ابن خطيئة واضيف لك انه ستنظره كل عين حين عودته
كما ذهب سيعود وسياخذنا الى ملكوته حيث يكون هو جالس عن يمين الله وملكوت السموات لم يذكر في اي يوم خلقه الله لنميزه عن سواه  او نسميه من السموات لانه لم يصعد احد اليه سوى المسيح الفادي
فنحن وكل من امن به وسيؤمن به واتمنى ان تكون منهم ستكون هناك في سماء المسيح في ملكوته 
                                                   امين


----------

